# Biggest plant of the year contest



## SherwoodForest (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I got the ok for this, and someone was hounding about getting it going. My first contestant is a little beauty I have growing in my veggy garden. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117613&d=1244585543


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2009)

Im in  but  cant see the link..and what are the rules  and guidlines..and when I win  what do i get:rofl:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 16, 2009)

When YOU win we will all be old and grey.  The rules are post a pic of a plant you want in the contest, then without lying about it, tell us how much it weighs and how tall it was and how many feet diameter. Updating with pics until harvest will be part of the rules. You can enter more than one plant and switch to a bigger plant any time.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 16, 2009)

heres the one im entering guys , k  
  the frog one:holysheep:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 17, 2009)

you should do an indoor and an outdoor category so everyone can get involved, will be a fun thread to watch, great idea.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome back NYC 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 17, 2009)

*ok im in 





this is lucky and she is in reveg standing at around 5ft 7 ,,dont no what she weighs as she is in the ground *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh my word, your plant has another 4 months yet UKg  

Have you got a step ladder?

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 17, 2009)

screw the step ladder..she is going to need an extion ladder...matbe even a helicopter:rofl:  she is going to be a beast..and im sure to be  a contestant for the win:clap:   I will post up a few of my  small crappy ones  later..good luck Girl:heart:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 17, 2009)

Some beautiful ladies so far. I will definitely keep an eye on this thread. Keep them coming guys and gals. Take care and be safe.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder what happened to Old Hippie this year?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 17, 2009)

oh  thanks  *BuddyLuv*...i coulda  done this without  you  bringing him in..lol..  I  will quit  now  thanks.....


----------



## IRISH (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm in. .

4 foot, and 6 inches. (so far):hubba: ...

if 'ol hippie jumps in, i'm gone.  . Irish...


----------



## cubby (Jun 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok im in *
> 
> *View attachment 118665
> *
> ...


 


    where as all these plants are female you're never gonna' get a reliable wieght. Have you ever met a woman who gave an honest wieght or age when asked?


----------



## cubby (Jun 17, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> you should do an indoor and an outdoor category so everyone can get involved, will be a fun thread to watch, great idea.


 


    If we're gonna' make it a multi-catagory grow how about outdoor container grown? This could easily get out of hand. (but still be fun)
Best of luck all, see you in the winners circle.:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh thanks *BuddyLuv*...i coulda done this without you bringing him in..lol.. I will quit now thanks.....


 
I have seen him lurking from time to time but no posting this year. I pm'ed him about two months ago and never got a response


----------



## Newbud (Jun 17, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> you should do an indoor and an outdoor category so everyone can get involved, will be a fun thread to watch, great idea.


 
:yeahthat:  i'd be in for sure i got some monsters in my grow room   but its always gona be easier to go big outdoors so it no fair


----------



## Growdude (Jun 17, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:  i'd be in for sure i got some monsters in my grow room   but its always gona be easier to go big outdoors so it no fair



Not so quick, I hope that the "biggest plant of the year" is going to also have the biggest bud of the year, lets see.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 17, 2009)

all my outdoors plants are in the ground. . the pot you see in the picture above is dill. been planting it in my mj garden to see if it wards off spider mites.


----------



## cubby (Jun 17, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> all my outdoors plants are in the ground. . the pot you see in the picture above is dill. been planting it in my mj garden to see if it wards off spider mites.


 


     I was recently told by a guy that works at a conservatory that planting marigolds will either keep away most pests because of their smell, or attract benificial insects that kill off the ones that the smell dose'nt repell. I've planted some seeds in a few places in my garden I figure even if it dose'nt get rid of bugs they add some decent color.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2009)

placed this clone outside in april


shes 6 foot  6 inches tall...and abot  4 feeet wide    an growing


Good luck everyone..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

*well that puts lucky in the shade :giggle:

shes a stunner 4u *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2009)

:ignore: 



cage is 4 feet  high   and four feet  round...she  was vegged for 12 weeks and placed in earth  in April...this one  Im  estimateing  around  3  pounds  dried..good  luck  everyone:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well that puts lucky in the shade :giggle:*
> 
> *shes a stunner 4u *


 



So  far  your  Lucky  is the only  one I fear...oh  and if  Old Hippie   shows...that  one of your is sure  to  be a Beast  good luck  2u


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> cage is 4 feet high and four feet round...she was vegged for 12 weeks and placed in earth in April...this one Im estimateing around 3 pounds dried..good luck everyone




:shocked:  what a BBW ,,,truely beautiful :heart:



lucky its time to :bolt:  :lama: 



:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> So far your Lucky is the only one I fear...oh and if Old Hippie shows...that one of your is sure to be a Beast good luck 2u


 

Hmmm :huh: what with the 2 you have just thrown up ,,, 

but thanks 4u and gl to you:ignore:  not that it looks like you need it  and ev1 else


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 18, 2009)

I looked up the Old Hippie big plant pics, pretty nice, but.  I'm pulling out all the stops now and something big this way comes.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 19, 2009)

Howdy gang! I just found this thread. I have a couple of contenders. If I stop pinching and tying the Mango and Thai SS I am sure they will break 8 feet. The Thai is already over 6 feet, bent over no less. What do I win???




I am going to make some marks on the wall behind the Thai and Mango showing height in feet, just so you know when to be scared:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Jun 19, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> I was recently told by a guy that works at a conservatory that planting marigolds will either keep away most pests because of their smell, or attract benificial insects that kill off the ones that the smell dose'nt repell. I've planted some seeds in a few places in my garden I figure even if it dose'nt get rid of bugs they add some decent color.



I agree about the marigolds. I picked up a six pack of them and spread them out among my girls 3 weeks ago. I figure it can't hurt a thing and if it helps at all, then great!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 19, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Howdy gang! I just found this thread. I have a couple of contenders. If I stop pinching and tying the Mango and Thai SS I am sure they will break 8 feet. The Thai is already over 6 feet, bent over no less. What do I win???
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=118284&d=1244994330
> I am going to make some marks on the wall behind the Thai and Mango showing height in feet, just so you know when to be scared:hubba:


 
 another beauty


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is an updated pic from today of my contestant.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 19, 2009)

Benny had a little brain fart. My tallest plants are in pots. I wasn't taking that into account. Tomorrow, I will take real numbers of all my girls and post it in my gj. It will be fun to see how much taller they get from here on. I will post here, too. Now, the rest of you can relax.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 19, 2009)

Pulling up a tub of popcorn as I look at the contestants looks like some pretty darn healthy contenders so far but My money is still on "Team Hick" if he shows up in the thread ...Crunching popcorn as I peruse

PS 

Get em UKgirl show them how to grow with your mad germ skills

Just ya'll wait... let Me find a good outdoor hidy hole... and I'm gonna show ya'll some southern sunshine magic....Had a bit of time after helping a few today ...Yeah just Ya'll wait hehehe ..Dang I miss outdoor growing this year...Chanting House back east hurry and sell.

Guessing I'm just really weird that I get a thrill and excited about growing outside like I do...It just makes it special somehow ..Yeah weird I know


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2009)

4U and Sherwood have it right.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 20, 2009)

oh come on now guys wat bout my frog i posted. no love for her or wat, 
LOL   jp


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> oh come on now guys wat bout my frog i posted. no love for her or wat,
> LOL jp


 

will he turn into a prince if ya kiss him


----------



## zipflip (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL  
idk but i dotn wanna prince. i wanna lady lol. so far it aint root bound , yet anyways..


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 20, 2009)

Go Zipfrog GO though you may have to use a dremel cut out the bottom and set the frog and roots in a big big big planter of dirt Zipper ....Chanting Growjo over the "insert scary music here" FROG O DOOM"


----------



## zipflip (Jun 20, 2009)

> you may have to use a dremel


thats wat i did to put drain holes in it.  its ceramic so it cut pretty easy wit the diamon tip bits and cut whels i got .


----------



## cubby (Jun 20, 2009)

I put 9 plants in one gallon pots outside yesterday. I cloned them for sexing a week ago but they havent shown yet. When they do I'll toss the males on the compost heap and move the remainder to 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 20, 2009)

you mean 9 plants into one single 1gal pot or individual 1 gal pots?
  that'll be crazy seein liek 5 girls in one big bucket growin mad crazy .


----------



## cubby (Jun 20, 2009)

9 plants each in indivual containers. They would be awfully crowded if they were all in one container. From there they go to indisual 5 gallon pots.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

I love the pic of that doberman that you have as your avatar cubby.. Here's my red dobe... she's a bit spoiled.. Take care and be safe.


----------



## cubby (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Smokey. That's a pretty red. How old, what's her name?
The dobe in my avatar is the best dobe I ever had. I had to put him down a little over a year ago, old age. His name was Jester and like yours spoiled as can be. But dobes deserve to be spoiled.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

This is Daisy. She will be two in August. Dobermans are such good dogs. She's spoiled rotten but you couldn't ask for a better dog in any way, shape, or form. This particular breed has grabbed my heart forever. I will always own  a couple. I'm hoping to be able to buy a black male puppy here in the very near future. Anyways, sorry about your dobe. It's like losing a family member.. Ok well take care and be safe. Loving the plants guys and gals!


----------



## 420benny (Jun 20, 2009)

Daisy is a good looking girl. Keep spoiling her! I measured all my girls today. All the numbers are in my outdoor gj. What I think I am entering are a Mango and the ThaixSS. Here's the numbers for them.
Thai SS 63", tall, 53" wide
Mango, 64" t, 52" w
I have a question. Is the winner's total number a combination of height and width? It seems reasonable, but I don't know. Are there any rules already? I ask because this contest may have been going before my time here and I missed finding it.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 20, 2009)

The first rule about grow club is, don't talk about grow club!:ccc:  Rules schmules, since I posted this contest I am going to make it simple. Height is one trophy, weight is another trophy, and if someone has a plant that is both the tallest and the biggest yield, that is the champ!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2009)

see ya in the winner circle friends:lama:


----------



## 420benny (Jun 20, 2009)

4u, wanna see how good my weedeater works? Just tell me where you live and I will give your big girl a "real" haircut:hitchair:  :giggle:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 21, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> 4u, wanna see how good my weedeater works? Just tell me where you live and I will give your big girl a "real" haircut:hitchair:  :giggle:


 
cheater...   jp  LMAO.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 21, 2009)

One of my Bangi Haze F3 with 6 foot tall friend for scale.

I know,I know,time to repot,don't want to dwarf the thing.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey I just was wondering about which strain would be most likely to win the contest. Sativa grows tallest I would say in general. And Indica can grew bushy and get into the double digits in height Ime.  I guess a ten foot tall kush plant would be a contender. But a 17 foot tall Thai plant might be a winner too.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Actually the biggest plant I've ever seen in my life was an indoor plant honest to pete Now mind you it was in a 12 foot high part of an old southern house and it had 2 400 watt air cooled grow lights on it and 1 1000 watt aircooled grow light above and was planted in a keg barrel that had been sunk into the floor that had wicks installed it it ...though it was like some kind of a stav dom ind cross ...was one of the coolest things I've ever seen in my life growing up around and around 12 inch across hoops and had a hand built spiral of co2 tubing around it infusing it ...It was a BEAST


----------



## leafminer (Jun 21, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> One of my Bangi Haze F3 with 6 foot tall friend for scale.
> 
> I know,I know,time to repot,don't want to dwarf the thing.



Wow! :hubba:


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 21, 2009)

@ 4u2sm0ke....Just way curious 4u What strain is that in the 4 foot cage Kinda looks like an ind dom in one of the pics and in the other the blade almost look a little stav like ...and how did you get her to spread like that ..did you did you top her several times to get allot of leads?...just curious is all she is a pretty beasty gurl!!!

James


----------



## 420benny (Jun 21, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> One of my Bangi Haze F3 with 6 foot tall friend for scale.
> 
> I know,I know,time to repot,don't want to dwarf the thing.



Rockster, she is a beaut! Does it really have 3 fingered leaves? Ever grown it before?


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 23, 2009)

does it?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 24, 2009)

*well this little lady  is now standing at 6ft 5 


*


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 24, 2009)

@UKgirl420....Chanting go UK ...Go UK...Thumbs up... get them Girlly...Use that super secret Fem grow tonic on Her...Nice shot too... Wolf Whistle at the pretty picture...All excited about seeing the others updates too...But your looking good sending GrowJo Mojo.

James


----------



## meds4me (Jun 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> see ya in the winner circle friends:lama:


 
Just cause you'll be waving up at me...lol


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 25, 2009)

UK, that plant is huge and healthy!!!!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 25, 2009)

You are all in trouble, my contestant is getting it's freak on!


----------



## 420benny (Jun 26, 2009)

My Mango started flowering this week. I have no idea if she will do the stretch outdoors, or if this is as big as she is getting. I am happy for the bud, don't get me wrong. I stopped tying her and the Thai SS over, as soon as I found this contest. Benny is going for a podium finish.  Grow girls, grow!!!!:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 26, 2009)

Some fantastic looking plants on here so far. Keep those pictures coming people. Very nice. Take care and be safe.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 26, 2009)

rocksters and 4us plants are crazzy.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 27, 2009)

Update from today.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 27, 2009)

beautiful sherwoodforest ,,:48:


----------



## 420benny (Jun 27, 2009)

:yeahthat: That is one dense plant. My cat could hide in there and you'd never see her.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> @ 4u2sm0ke....Just way curious 4u What strain is that in the 4 foot cage Kinda looks like an ind dom in one of the pics and in the other the blade almost look a little stav like ...and how did you get her to spread like that ..did you did you top her several times to get allot of leads?...just curious is all she is a pretty beasty gurl!!!
> 
> James


 


:ciao:  my friend..here :bong1:  if i was to say the strain  i would say Urkle..as its about 80%..(Inica).I had her for 12 weeks inside..did LST  and had her around the edge of a 20 gallon container..so  she was all ready  going in a circle.  and every  Monday  she gets trimmed..starting to remove lower branches to open her up..and soon she will be to the top  and will do my best to contain her.  been fun so far..thanks for the kind words..and given a link to a thread she is in..take care and be safe

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41691


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 28, 2009)

@4u2sm0ke...Well she is looking like a Hottie 4u that's for sure and a big baby girll too gotta love the BBW lases yummmmm so much more to love...Hehehe ...and Thanks for sharing a bit about her ...I'm playing with and learning my way around LST here in the house in the veg cab...Kind of having a blast with it too the girls are in a sexy green mass and I got the tops all even now I just have to keep them that way till I'm ready for flower ...But I knew inside was going to be a huge learning curve for me ...Can't wait till I can play with ya'll outside , but for now ...till I get a spot... this contest sure is helping relive the itch ...I got Bad...so keep the photos coming K ..

Have a great weekend 
James 

Sending MoJo and well wishes


----------



## tcbud (Jun 28, 2009)

She is Blueberry, from seed, put outside about Mother's Day, mid May.  She has been featured in my journal.  Not as a tallest plant, she has that distiction now in my garden, as she is growing fastest.
She is now 6 foot, at highest leaf.  Measured from the *soil level *in the pot (lol Benny).  She is starting to fill out now and is still shooting up.  I dont have much hope agianst you all, but this is fun and I am gonna keep on taking pics for this thread.
The first two are a history of the plant, and the last three are today.  I sure hope she fills out more. 

View attachment tallest plant contest.bmp


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

welcome to the competition tc bud ,,looking very nice


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 28, 2009)

@ tcbud...Don't you and UK worry about them boy toys and the early lead TC ...I got faith in you gals to hold your own in any crowd sending GrowJo Mojo and good thoughts and prayers...

Just Me 
James


----------



## 420benny (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad to see you on board tc! If you want that girl bushier, I would be happy to come by and top her,lol. Mango and Thai SS grew 4 and 3 inches this week. Close race between them at 5'7" from the DIRT! Tomorrow, they get Benny's secret formula breakfast drink. I wanna see 6 feet by the 4th of July.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 28, 2009)

It is Soil Benny if you have plants in it....lol...JK.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 28, 2009)

last entry was 4' 6". i am going out to snap an update right now......

anndd, we'll call this thing 5' 2''. 

also, some others just to add some color, of course.:hubba:  ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

hers my mother update..:lama:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 29, 2009)

She looks like she is gonna take over that garden.....watch out....she is pushing out of her cage.....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 29, 2009)

Well 4U she is a MILS (Mother I'd Like to Smoke) for sure.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 29, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Rockster, she is a beaut! Does it really have 3 fingered leaves? Ever grown it before?



Glad you like benny and yes I've grown Bangi Haze many times indoors and have made lots of seeds for friends as sativa lovers really like her.

A great daytime smoke,thinking mans weed that lets ya get stuff done,very motivational,smokes with a hazy incense taste.

It's from ACE Seeds of Spain but hey,don't know what you mean by 3 fingered leaves,has more than that on some branches,hmm,I'll have a look at the pic again?

Thats the same pic but zoomed in quite a bit,leaves are 5 and 7 fingered?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks tcbud..she is becomeing a beast..I will update my Purplebud in here Later  when server aint so busy..lol..i see you have some contest of you own..i have pics for that thread as well..man i sure hope this goes threw..gotta grow now  take care and be safe


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 29, 2009)

@4u2sm0ke...Looking killer 4u she is a beast.

James


----------



## smokybear (Jun 29, 2009)

Sherwood.. that plant is a giant!! Great work so far. 4u2sm0ke.. very nice caged lady you have there my friend. She definitely wants to take over that garden. Keep the pics coming. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 30, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Glad you like benny and yes I've grown Bangi Haze many times indoors and have made lots of seeds for friends as sativa lovers really like her.
> 
> A great daytime smoke,thinking mans weed that lets ya get stuff done,very motivational,smokes with a hazy incense taste.
> 
> ...



Thanks rockster! It looked like only 3 fingers in the other pic. Now i see more. It sure does'nt have much total leaf area, that's for sure. Sounds like a great smoke.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

:holysheep: now check this monster out   
heres my update

 sorry guys but i know i dont stand a chance wit any my plants indoors but i just wanna be in this running anyway. im not tryin to be a smart butt either by this. lol
  still no sex on this one either. it been in 12/12 for 3 weeks now  lol  wat the heks up wit that now.  lol
   im gonna do this one a single cola trim on it when it gets to that point . i sure hope its a girl tho. wouldnt that be just somethin seein a huge single cola jumpin up out the frogs mouth tho? lol
enjoy!!
  very nice entries all.  and 4U, that momma u got there is just amazing in my eyes man.  i wanna make love to your mom hey.:heart:.:hubba: :rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 1, 2009)

zip, you can measure that one from the frog's butt to the tippy top. You need every inch, lol.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 1, 2009)

score!! i feel there is now hope for my frog LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2009)

Hell  Zip..ill let  ya measure from  bottom of container..Thanks fpr shareing and playing alon..but  3 weeks in 12/12  and no sign of sex..thats a long time..good luck my friend


----------



## Rockster (Jul 1, 2009)

My Bangi Haze F3 girl.  

 Took this pic just before we repotted her.

  She's just topped a full 8 feet so 7 feet without the pot.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2009)

hello friends..here is my update on my purplebud..she has 3 fingers as yall talking about..Never noticed untill it was mentioned earlier..anyway  she is now standing  7 feet from the soil (420beny:giggle and 4 feet  at widest point.. Hope everyone is doing well..take care and be safe



whats up with the 3 fingers  anyway..


----------



## Rockster (Jul 1, 2009)

Prima!!!,what a beautiful garden 4u2smoke! :holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2009)

ok thaught i would share my Biggest indoor plant this year with those that may have missed it..this was a Christmas Baby..she camein just over 3 ounces dried:yay:  and Im very proud..she went up in smoke all ready  but  here she and I are...:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Prima!!!,what a beautiful garden 4u2smoke! :holysheep:


 

Thanks *Rockster..*your garden is comeing along nice..take care and be safe my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

*looking awesome as usual 4u :heart:  


 ohh and garden looks good to  

:giggle:*


----------



## 420benny (Jul 1, 2009)

The competition is getting fierce! My Thai SS says don't worry, I'm not done yet.
Oh, 4u and tc, remember brown dirt warrior? He isn't named brown soil warrior, is he? lol
I are a dirt farmer and proud of it.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

Yea, everyone is looking good, loving the pics! And those Thai SS plants are big growers, I have a 6 foot one and several 4 footers as well. These Danky Doodles are getting massive in a hurry also, can't wait to see what that stuff is like. And I have a couple Northern Lights plants that are busting out in size now too, going to love that smoke! :ccc:  You guys with your speacial breeds make me jellouse because I want to have big giant plants of famouse weed too. Yea a 10 foot Kush bush would be sweet, or a 7 foot purple erkle, man I guess I need to pop for the pricy beans next season.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes you do. Same risk, better reward!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

So it's time to show off everything?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 1, 2009)

noice noice real noice sherwood.
rockster you got a real champ over there looking good :holysheep:


----------



## meds4me (Jul 2, 2009)

Current update: Indy and sat growing side by side. Picture is somewhat diecieving (sp?) as indy is currently 6'10" and Sat is somewhere close to 6' and 3' thick with some massive node sites.One site with my hand showing is sooo thick. With the summer comin on strong now can't wait to the fall :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 2, 2009)

A 6'10" indica? Holy moly! What strain is that? I never get indicas to get much taller than my chin and I am 5'7"


----------



## meds4me (Jul 2, 2009)

As far as strain...idk bagseed from a friend. Same as the sativa...here in the sands of hell summer is just startin to kick ( will be 100* for the 4th of july !!) and to think that both were only lil things at may 1st....


----------



## 420benny (Jul 2, 2009)

I have an early 4th of July update. I watered tonight and noticed the Thai was taller than Mango. I needed to check and she is 6 feet even, 2 days earlier than I predicted! 4u, I have a chunky girl to give your caged animal a run, as well. Mean Green in the ground/soil/dirt-lol is only 44" tall, but 5 feet across. This is with NO pinching, or topping whatsoever. This is getting good.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 3, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> When YOU win we will all be old and grey.  The rules are post a pic of a plant you want in the contest, then without lying about it, tell us how much it weighs and how tall it was and how many feet diameter. Updating with pics until harvest will be part of the rules. You can enter more than one plant and switch to a bigger plant any time.


When we weigh it can we count the dirt like the DEA does?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> 4u, I have a chunky girl to give your caged animal a run, as well. Mean Green in the ground/soil/dirt-lol is only 44" tall, but 5 feet across. This is with NO pinching, or topping whatsoever. This is getting good.


 


Throw up some pics of that Fat Ladie..



I DONT BELIEVE YOU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

gourmet said:
			
		

> When we weigh it can we count the dirt like the DEA does?


 


In that case......




I WIN  :yay::clap:



:ciao:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's 2 pics of Mean green. More pics in my gj of Lil Bertha's cola and more. I would have had to climb on top of the coop to get a real overhead pic and that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 3, 2009)

Smiles as I read and watch the comp heat up just a bit Hehehe ...Comps between friends are so darn fun I swear ....

Grin 
James 

Go Team MP GO


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is todays updated pics. I have a window in the hardware cloth fencing so the plant can peek through. And you can see the string I use to tie the main stock down. I have topped this plant probly 40 times already. Which reminds me, one time many years ago I had a plant that needed topping to keep it under the fence, I used a electric hedge trimmer on it all summer long, it ended up with a million top colas, what a treat.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds bout what im doing with both mine....keepin on their sides as long as possible , manipulating each limb as a main top till it gets *fatt*.  
 Im in town, so i have to keep nosy nieghbors at bay. I'm growin outside, a temp "window box". Box diamensions are 8' long by 4' wide by 4'max hieght. 

Being both are grown side by side its a fight for space !!


----------



## painterdude (Jul 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> placed this clone outside in april
> 
> 
> shes 6 foot  6 inches tall...and abot  4 feeet wide    an growing
> ...


----------



## painterdude (Jul 3, 2009)

......hey I'm an idiot for not reading all the pages in this thread.....Now I  know what it is.....SORRY ABOUT THAT 4u......:heartainterdude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

No worries my painter friend:bong:  Have you your pots outside?  Im sure you are proud of that Monster you have on patio..show it off my friend..nice to see ya..take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Sounds bout what im doing with both mine....keepin on their sides as long as possible , manipulating each limb as a main top till it gets *fatt*.
> Im in town, so i have to keep nosy nieghbors at bay. I'm growin outside, a temp "window box". Box diamensions are 8' long by 4' wide by 4'max hieght.
> 
> Being both are grown side by side its a fight for space !!


 


That Sativa  will need another 4 foot  added when she flowers..be carefull with her:aok:


----------



## TheBudFather (Jul 4, 2009)

my bubblegum was over 6f. I harvested 16oz from her... i have the GHS indica pack H, i grew all these girls up as mothers for cuttings, now they are all well over 6f and 1 week into flower.... its not the tallest plant, but big yeild for 100% organic.:joint:


----------



## Rockster (Jul 4, 2009)

Whoaaaa,lookit the rack on that! :hubba:

Fair play to you brother,that is one big sexy mutha of a girl!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2009)

:yeahthat:   Nice job   *BudFather*


----------



## meds4me (Jul 6, 2009)

Outdoor sativa and indy. Hoping the pic's are better than the last ones... 

last pic is of the tomato garden. 



trying to upload pics but still no luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2009)

:ciao:   heres my Purplebud  update




*meds4me*....do you use piccassa?  what issues are you haveing with pics?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 6, 2009)

This girl grew five inches since the last post.  She is now Six' Five".   She will fill out, she will fill out, she will fill out.  BlueBerry, 80% Indica 20% Sativa.
Great Pics Guys and Gals.
And who ever is that is in your garden 4u?


----------



## 420benny (Jul 6, 2009)

Some midget he found downtown panhandling, just to make his girl look bigger:giggle: :yay: :banana:


----------



## mazda3234wd (Jul 6, 2009)

Heres my pic for biggest plant of the year... Grown in DWC had over 1 pound dry bud... was the biggest plant ive ever grown.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 7, 2009)

but there is no pic mazda :giggle:


----------



## mazda3234wd (Jul 7, 2009)

Its not letting me post... ill try agains 
That coffee table is 1.3 meters WIDE to give u an idea of the size of this guy.. I still miss this strain.. never touched it.. they would shape like that everytime.. yum yum.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2009)

thats the HAPPY  GREEN  GIANT


:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 7, 2009)

> That coffee table is 1.3 meters WIDE to give u an idea of the size of this guy



i hope you mean ladie  cause that guy sure looked like one 
and what a beauty she was too eace:


----------



## mazda3234wd (Jul 7, 2009)

hahaha I even thought about that when i typed it but i was soo stoned i couldnt be bothered changing it haha, but yes SHE was one girl and a half.. 23 Oz dry bud off this one plant. was over 2000 watts of light on her tho haha. 
and then my mother Durban Poison got stolen. I wasnt happy that day i tell ya. Had her going for over a year  crys a puddle.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 7, 2009)

mazda, that is a beauty! It would have been a cool little Christmas tree with ornaments on it. My Thai SS grew 4" since Friday. She is now 6' 4". The Mango hasn't grown any. The tops are in transition to becoming buds all over. I expect them to shoot out sometime soon. I think we should have 3 categories, tallest, fattest and biggest yield. But, of course we can't discuss it, lol.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 7, 2009)

Different camera...lets see if they will load up though...okay need to re-size pics


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 7, 2009)

New catagory will be overall circumfrence, this can be measured with a tape, or how ever many people it takes to surround the bush while holding hands.  And no midgets or childrens hands like a commercial for Subway samwiches.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 7, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> New catagory will be overall circumfrence, this can be measured with a tape, or how ever many people it takes to surround the bush while holding hands. And no midgets or childrens hands like a commercial for Subway samwiches.


 

sherwood ,,,how many catagories is there now  
tallest ,,fattest and heaviest ?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

so am i allowed to still measure the twists an turns on my frog i entered in the beginning.  its female now an startin to bud so doubt she'll stretch much more but i had to bring her down.  she grew all twined up into the spirals of one my cfls just over nite one nite. 
  it was either this or  get rid her.  lol

 i know im not gonna win but i just wanted to enter in this . lol


----------



## tcbud (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess I didnt read every page of this, tho I did see the frog somewhere before....
Catagories?
Like for tallest? I'ma gonna shoot for that one......I think she is 6'5'' the other day.  She has to fill out, she has to fill out, she has to fill out.  (and yes Benny, I am measuring from the soil line)


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> I guess I didnt read every page of this, tho I did see the frog somewhere before


  shes been in my journal as well. but i posted her up in the beginnin of this thread lol.
 just been failin to keep up as im not actually in it. i wanna be but i dont stand chance.  basically just the fu of it.
  she my crazy frog. LOL


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> sherwood ,,,how many catagories is there now
> tallest ,,fattest and heaviest ?


 Yes maam, 3 catagories. That doesn't mean 1 person won't take the championship though.


----------



## natorious (Jul 7, 2009)

Wwwwoooooooooowwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 420benny (Jul 7, 2009)

Zip, take a cloth garment measuring tape and follow the stalk all the way. Your girl is bigger than you think. I agree you aren't likely to win, but don't you dare back out! This is too much fun. For my fattest entry I am thinking of taking a measurement across the widest part to get a diameter and just do the math to get a circumference. Can you tell I haven't lit the joint yet? I am still making sense. LOL


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> Zip, take a cloth garment measuring tape and follow the stalk all the way. Your girl is bigger than you think


oh i know she is. lol. an its crazy how i started her thinkin she'd either be boy or end up root bound in a heart beat but she's still movin along great. lol.
  i'll definately have some buds worth smokin of her for sure still.
  also i got them ones in the cat treat containers maybe a cup n a halfs worth soil in there only an one already has nice lil buds goin on on it. single cola on thos e for sure tho.

i just done these out of fun of it was all. i wulda never tought they'd live long  tho. lol



> Can you tell I haven't lit the joint yet? I am still making sense. LOL


 i wanna not make sense ...lol.
  i'll be smokin soon enugh tho im hopin.


> For my fattest entry I am thinking of taking a measurement across the widest part to get a diameter and just do the math to get a circumference.


oh and wat equation is it to get circumference after measur ediameter? i use to remember in school years ago but , yeah right. i cant remember that far bak lol
  i gues they all showed me 
  i aint backin out tho no worries. i just wanna play along is all.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 7, 2009)

I forgot, too. That line was my bait. I was fishin' for anybody to pipe in with the number. I haven't looked it up yet, but my guess is to multiply the diameter by 3.14 and you get circumference. Now I have to go check and if I am wrong I am not going to change this answer, just add an edit.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Yes maam, 3 catagories. That doesn't mean 1 person won't take the championship though.


 




Thats right!!!!!:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Yes maam, 3 catagories. That doesn't mean 1 person won't take the championship though.


 




Thats right!!!!!:giggle:




*Sherwood*..can this be done on 3 plants?  or does it have to be 1 plant?  I think i have 2 posted here..and another I would like to share  that over 8 feet tall now..but dont feel that would be fare to you all...well  good luck everyone..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

i think you are correct *benny*...width  times 3.14..what i did was use some yarn  and some bamboo sticks...

I placed stcks at leaf end  around her  and then ran yarn around  and cut ...then  lay out  and measure with measure tape..not  100%  accurate  but  closer then  holding you hand:rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey, I was right. Thanks 4u. Here's what I found. My Mean Green is 15.7 ft. around, so far. Or, 6 small people holding hands, lol. 4u, there is a 20 plant limit here. How close are you getting, lol.
_______________

Understand what "circumference" means. The circumference is the rim of an unrolled circle. It is identical in concept to the perimeter of another shape, such as a square. Simply put, it is the distance around the edge of the circle.
 								Step 2
 								 								Find the diameter. The diameter of a circle is the distance across it. You can find the diameter by locating the center of the circle, measuring from the center to the edge, and then doubling that number. Alternately, you can simply measure across the center of the circle.
 								Step 3
 								 								Multiply the diameter by Pi. Most math teachers will allow you to use 3.14 as Pi, but others may want you to take it out to seven digits: 3.1425926. So, to figure out the perimeter of a circle, your formula is Pi * d. This equation will give you the perimeter, or circumference, of a circle.
 								Step 4
 								 								Use an alternate formula. You can also use P = 2 * Pi * r to calculate the perimeter, if you know the radius (value of r) and do not want to worry about having to find the diameter. It's easy--and simple--to figure out the perimeter of a circle!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 8, 2009)

pi R squared = Circumfrence
Pi = 3.17 (I believe, tho the memory is the first to go...so they say)
R = radius = 1/2 diameter
squared is RxR  or is it Rx2...yeah...Rx2?
Some one will figure it out better, HIE where are you?
okay, maybe pi is 3.14......dont quote me....
Sounds like a good way to mesure around tho....

Not gonna change the above, tho I stand corrected....
pi = 3.14
I got fat circles


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2009)

*Benny*...I have 6 plants growing now...

*tcbub*...i have BIG  circles too:giggle:



okay  everyone else..where are the updates?


----------



## painterdude (Jul 9, 2009)

......yeh budski.....been reading the last page and absorbing all the math suggestions.......diameter doesn't get you a whole lot of info.....but.....radius squared times Pi......should equal the circumference of the supposed circle.....do marijuana plants normally grow in perfect circles?

.....my plants are small and seem happy......I hope and pray that they all want to be girls.....besides hermies I really hate to see 'nuts'......painterdude


----------



## meds4me (Jul 9, 2009)

okay here's some new shots as of this mornin. The indy seems to have stopped her growth spurt. Sativa has picked up another 5 1/2 " :hubba: :hubba:   and the new top feeding / dressing hAS EVEN HIT YET !!

Over all dia of the sativa is only 1 1/2 meters around for you euro folk, er roughly 5' round. Trying to measure her on her side was trikky and it took two small kids and a midget to get er done ! 

The Indy is going monsterous ! I've been taking the lower branches for clones so the rest has gone *MONDO*    ave branch is a good 1 1/2" plus around .overall dia around 3 feet......BUT THEM BRANCHES ARE CRAZY HUGE ! 
Indy is def in for the "Yield" race...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 9, 2009)

she grew another foot in the past 10 days. last entry was 5'2".

she is now 6' 2". ...

i thought , with so many members, there would be a butt load of contenders. not to many entries this year though.  .

love the frog zipflip. .cool...
good luck everyone on all grows. Irish...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Some midget he found downtown panhandling, just to make his girl look bigger:giggle: :yay: :banana:


 



:rofl:   here i used *4u2jr*...Now look how big she looks..


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## 420benny (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice 4u! I wanna know what jr. thinks is growing behind him


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2009)

Went on out to the garden for you, 4u and here is the update,.....
the Flo is catching up with the Blueberry!
They are filling out, they are filling out, they are filling out  some.
You can see them in the back of the garden, the right blueberry seems to have slowed down.  The one we are watching is the left corner


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2009)

Update pic from today. I also have included a pic of a nice baby praying mantis I took off my dogs back. Apparently he was hitching a ride and I decided to relocate him to one of the plants.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice cage match you got there TcBud, ding ding, ready for the next round.


----------



## cubby (Jul 10, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Update pic from today. I also have included a pic of a nice baby praying mantis I took off my dogs back. Apparently he was hitching a ride and I decided to relocate him to one of the plants.


 


    Are you sure he was praying? Maybe he was just rubbing his hands together like a little moneygrubber in antisipation of getting to your grow


----------



## 420benny (Jul 10, 2009)

Or, the dog is fast and he was holding on for dear life? 
I measured the Thai SS and she grew again. Now, she is 80". There are at least a dozen stalks near the top, all going to be colas some year. Absolutely no signs of her budding. Man, I hope the rains are late this year, or I may have to build a greenhouse around her. The Mean Green is now 16.64 feet around


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2009)

benny, anticipate those rains, you dont want water on those big thick buds toward the end.  I lost a bunch of Caboose to mold due to rain.  I am gonna have a clear plastic sheet to put up over my "cage".  In case of rain or frost.  They may all turn purple due to cold, but they wont taste purple.....I am going for a couchlock this year. ohyezzz....
thanks Sherwood, got to keep those pesky deer away from the girls.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Nice 4u! I wanna know what jr. thinks is growing behind him


 



The same thing my daughters do...I tell them its a HERB ..that way i no need to lie:giggle:...


all the plants are looking great...*Sherwood*..nice shot of that preyMant:aok:  *tcbud*..glad to hear the deer are kept away..and you sound like you are wishing them into growth....sounding like the little engine that could:rofl:  420benny..any udate pic of that 17 foot green 



and what about  *UKgirl420*...are you feeling LUCKY :spit:




well here is my Caged Mother..Have a great weekend..stay safe..and stay HIGH:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 11, 2009)

yes 4u i am feeling lucky  well maybe if we had a catergorgy for best revegged plant  (hint hint sherwood )







oops forgot to measure her but she has grown some 

fabulous ladies every one :watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

how about  thickest stalk...these things look like baseball bats:giggle:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 11, 2009)

MY NL Skunk was looking especially fat this morning. So, I decided to measure her. She is 6 feet across, making her 18.84 feet around. :hubba: My Mean Green is now second, at my place. So, NL Skunk not only has the biggest fan leaves at 10" by 12", she is my chunkiest girl. First 4 pics are NL Skunk, next 2 are Mean Green. Last 2 pics are Thai SS. I believe you could grow this strain in bamboo and no one would have a clue. She has reached the gutter. I think I need to bend all her tops over while they are still pliable. It may cost me the tallest category, but I can't have her growing up on the roof. If I can keep her under the gutter, I have a chance of covering her come fall. Check my gj for more intersting shots, like a purple mango. Really!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats it....I QUIT!!!!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

lol 4u...  you gettin intimidated ? lol
  hey if you getintimidated just look at my frog i entered. you'll feel better bout ya size then. lol
  them are some big bushes benny! i must say , WOW!!
  yours looks beutiful too 4u. they all do guys.


----------



## fishinnut420 (Jul 11, 2009)

NIIIIIIIIICE!!!  Im bummed, my ole lady said either inside or outside, so I rocked out 2 3x3 trays with some monsters.....But I miss the free light of outdoor grows    BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## painterdude (Jul 11, 2009)

......hi everybody with big plants.....just googled some math sites, and the formula for Circumfrence is 'Pi x Diameter.'.....and area is 'Pi x Radius squared'.....

....oh yeah, my plants can not compete with the monsters I have seen, but they are really cute.......

.....hey 420benny.....nice branches.....


----------



## 420benny (Jul 11, 2009)

4u, don't worry. It is still early. The 3 plants I have together are growing right next to a perennial 3 bin compost pile. The soil is "special". Everything grows crazy there. It used to be a chicken coop, so they helped amend the soil, too. Great soil and just okay sun trumps okay soil and great sun. Don't you agree? Not saying anything at all about you, just my thoughts on why these plants are doing so fine.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 11, 2009)

That is so cool man, we both have some of the same strains. When we harvest, we will need to roll hoots of everything and at the same time smoke the like ones. My  Thai SS plants look exactely like yours, and my Mangos are no doubt going to be same of close. I also have a relly nice NL that smells the same as the NL I grew 15 years ago, my goodness it is sweet!:hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

well i think miss frog finally stopped stretchin.  looks like this where she stands but idk. she very sativa. from shwag bud so... lol  either way she livin on tho an puttin out hairs as well. 
  i hope you all dont think i was all gung ho ain tryin to win this contest tho lol.  
 froggy just felt lonely and no place to categorize her so thats y i put her here.
  either way i think she looks cool.  cant wait to see her all budded up tho for sure :hubba:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 12, 2009)

It's all good, the rules don't descriminate against a plant just because it doesn't appear to have a chance. I'm sorta wondering why more of the members here havn't joined in on the fun. It would be hard for me to believe that some of the major posters here don't have something massive. Don't be shy folks, post them up, what's the worst that could happen? You might get a bigger yield than you would have because of the extra effort given towards growing a particular tree. I know I am focusing on size and yield in an attempt to  win the contest.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2009)

*Zip*.....you WIN   Best container..:yay::clap:


*420benny*..im not worried..i have my secret weapon comeing soon...I grew mine useing tomato cages..and cept all side branches inside cage..and i think if i didnt  they would be even bigger around..will take pics  later today or tomarrow..



take care and be safe:ciao::bong:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

> Zip.....you WIN Best container..



SAWEEEET!  
  ya gotta see my new bonzai pot i got for my NL mom im putti  in next root pruning. its a ceramic frog one LOL  i got a pic in my bonsai reveg thread in signature. 
  im pretty fond of frogs in case ya'll didnt know.  lol


> i have my secret weapon comeing soon


  yowser this is all gettin good now. 
  cant wait to see the secret weapon unleashed 4U.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 12, 2009)

Just came in from feeding the girls.  Husband measured the biggest Blueberry we are following......
*6' 10" !*
She is filling out too.....she is putting growth on all of her branches, branching out at all leaf nodes.

Looking great everyone!
Math has never been my strong suit, sorry bout the area of circle vs circumfrence mistake.


----------



## painterdude (Jul 12, 2009)

hey tc.......didn't want to make you feel anything but spectatular about your math abilities......I even bought on to the Pi times radius squared idea........that's why I googled 'math formula for circumference of a circle AND FOUND THE AREA formula by accident......da....and I took geometry and trigonometry with the friggin mean cruel nasty harmful sick Sisters of Saint Mary's in the 7th and 8th grade....and I really hope none of them are alive today......wow, that was weird energy.......by by, painterdude


----------



## 420benny (Jul 12, 2009)

pd, I too put up with the sisters in 7th and 8th grade. I still remember getting the wooden ruler across the back of my hands. Yes, benny deserved it! Do they do that today? he// NO! Too many lawyers and lawsuits. Maybe we need some good ol' discipline?
Major thunderstorm today. I got an inch and a half of rain in 2 hours. My poor NL Skunk's lower branches were all laying on the ground from all the water weight. I don't think any broke, but I am so glad I didn't have huge bud laden branches on any of my girls. All the other plants thought the rain was cool. If I had measured the NL today, she would have been soooo much wider, but that would have been cheating and I want to win this fair and square. Is the Hawaiian vacation still on the table, cuz I need to start working on my tan? lol, of course


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 12, 2009)

If you win we can get you as far west as Phoenix, beyond that you will need alternative modes of transportation.  And hey there is no such thing as cheating when it comes to size and yield. Today I tied my plant down in 3 different directions which means I have 4 strings spreading the girl apart and down. I also have topped mine around 60 times by now, which means around 120 top colas will be on the march soon.:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 12, 2009)

I have to go east and south  to get to Phoenix. Been there, no thanks.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 13, 2009)

@ SherwoodForest...Just my 2 cents but I don't think your going to see the Big Gun , BIG Wigs drop in till the very last second SherwoodForest...Old School verse New School my friend...The Old way is Grow Grow Grow...But don't you dare show !...Till you are ready to drop that plant hang it and roll...Security and wisdom my friend...But like I said that is just my 2 cents. Lil things like camera angle , background ect can give a good hidy hole away...

Now Us med patients well We got cards so We are all within plant limits we are oka....But the real BIG Uns gotta be careful.

But I swear every one else is looking good... WAY PAST GOOD.

Me I think I found Me a holler down copperhead road.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc86_Weoye0 

James


----------



## 420benny (Jul 14, 2009)

I know that someone like Old Hippy could pop in at any time with a beast of a plant. I was just looking at some of his pics the other night. That guy can grow some biggies! I hope he's okay. There are lots of others keeping quiet here, too. Time will tell. MY NL Skunk finally picked herself up off the ground and looking somewhat normal. Big Bang still can't figure out which way is up on some of her lower branches.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

I reckon unless he pops in at the last moment and takes you all by surprise then you got it in the bag benny mate :aok:

( There a South African dude, i forget his name, if he pops up your all screwed :rofl: )

Who's entered into the indoor catagory then apart from zip ( apologeese if its obvious, very drunk :aok: ) 
I'll have that one if i can :giggle:

Is the winning measurement the biggest one throughout the grow or the measurments at the point of cutting down?????

Make a big difference in width for me ya c cos i done cola's not bushes.

Pfff, anyone wanna drive? Maybe a :bong1: will clear my mind :rofl:

*420benny for the win* :clap: 
I'm not biased though :giggle:  :stoned:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

> Who's entered into the indoor catagory then apart from zip


  LOL i dont stand a chance gainst you for sure NB.  i just wanted to play along an thought  she was a good specimen for it all. lol
  but like HIE said. 





> Zip.....you WIN Best container..


  idk but im a really think of somethin really cool for next idea of crazy container tho now i got cuttings to go wit vs just seeds an havin to deel wit the crazy stretching form seed.  
  we should have a contet for most unique container. i wont count inthe frog as my entry but i will find somethin neater :hubba:


----------



## Rockster (Jul 14, 2009)

She's coming along nicely but is going on a journey in a removal van soon to a new home as my friend is leaving the area but no worries as I will be visiting so will get pic updates.


----------



## Rockster (Jul 14, 2009)

There ya go Newbud,I accidentally double posted so have put this pic in to answer your question re plant height.

My mate in the pic is 6' 2" so it's around 8' atm.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

Notice how Rockster didn't print no dimensions?
Is that a quiet sense of confidence i feel?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

man i cant wait for next year. im so gonna get on top of an outdoor grow for sure so i can get some bahemoths like these here. lol
  i did put sum outside but i did so just this month. tho they were vegged for a while an i'll still get bud but no where wat they full potential is for sure lol
   that thing is a beast rockster


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2009)

Excellent plant Rockster, she is a beauty.


----------



## bwstacker1 (Jul 15, 2009)

i m in wait till i get camera i ve got some 5 foot myselt that i have pinced the hell out of. doing experiment this year


----------



## 420benny (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, when you own the biggest dog, who needs to measure her? That thing rocks. Imagine if it was in an even bigger pot??? Was the strain mentioned? Looks a little like Thai. Beautiful!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a very green year apparently!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 15, 2009)

I think he said it was Benji or Toto or Lassie or something.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 15, 2009)

More like Budzilla, or Gigantor!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> She's coming along nicely but is going on a journey in a removal van soon to a new home as my friend is leaving the area but no worries as I will be visiting so will get pic updates.


 
That thing is AWESOME!!!  be carefull  on the move..and you better get a Semi  trractor trailer..I wanna see pics after the Move fer sure..and is you Buddy pissn on her in the other pic?  :rofl:  just  funnin..keep Her Green


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been tying the Thai SS top over and what did it do for me? Well, all the rest of the tops are now the same height, around 80". That main tip is 7 feet even. It may have finally slowed down a bit. The gutter is exactly 7 feet from the soil level. You can't see the main tip, it's behind the rest. It might look stressed. It's 95 out there today!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been thking that after we grow the freebies our pics and descriptions of the fruit will be good info for the breeders and bean sellers.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

Good idea sherwood. We can help each other out and add to the strain reports on the seller sites. Who knows, maybe they will send us more freebies? Hopefully, it will catch on about writing a grower's report. I am tired of clicking on a strain's report button, to see it empty. Whatcha smokin? I just rolled a fattie of mean green TTFN


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

dang benny :holysheep:  your gonna have more off that one thai than i'll prolly grow this whole year put together LOL.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

:hubba: 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
:rofl:

i think she maybe done stretchinnow finally...?
  5 bends in her main stem already lol.
  i did the thing wit a long strig and did it the length of her main stem to the top from the base at the mouth of the frog an it comes our 2foot and 1 inch  lol.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 18, 2009)

zip, you better enter that plant in the real BPOTM thread. I will vote for her.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 18, 2009)

> zip, you better enter that plant in the real BPOTM thread. I will vote for her.


  already got on top of it :aok: :yay: 

thanks benny!! lol
  i knew shed become a hit soon enough.  just cant wait for her to get full of fat budds for sure. she a definate strait up sativa for sure just lookin at her blades on leaves.....  she only been in 12/12 4.5 wks but started showin signs of sex i believe 3wks ago give or take.  i cant wait to see her in another 6-8 weeks at least lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

:ciao:     zip...secret weapon:giggle:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=507971&posted=1#post507971


----------



## zipflip (Jul 18, 2009)

wheres she been hidin out at? or have ya exploited her before on ere?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

no  zip  never shown  on here yet..now she is unleashed..:giggle:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 18, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 18, 2009)

Morning Folks...
came home last night, got the tape up on the tallest Blueberry, 7'2", from the soil.  The lady next to her is 7 even.  And she is filling out.  Her branches are putting on new growth at the nodes reall well.  I didnt expect more growth with the temps in the 108f these last few days.  Guess she is growing at night.......


----------



## 420benny (Jul 18, 2009)

Mornin! TC, you are the second person to let me know I am out of the running this morning. First, 4u's Crystal shows up, now your blueberry. I think I will go take the hedge trimmers to my Thai SS! What's left for me, biggest yield? Anybody wanna guess how tall a plant it is going to take to win this contest? I am taking 100" as my guess. It sure is fun looking at all these big girls, though.
zip, go to the BHC thread and you can see 4u's bbw


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

anyone ever see the movie the haunting in connecticut?  
 remember the part where that kid starts pukin out that ectoplam  stuff and its all twirling in the air out  his mount...?
  well thats wat my frog reminds me of now. :hubba:  
 i cant wait til all her buds are full. man she gonna loook odd i bet lol
 still got them ones in the cat treat containers stilll goin strong. one them is a shwag sativa just liek my frog one an i been bendin her just liek the frog an looks almost identical.  i like this bendin pattern. the fans stay out the way while  bein able to keep all teh bud sites exposed as it zig sags up liek a Xmas tree.
  i'm a doo few my clones the same way as well an see wat happens too.
  i dig it!!


----------



## Rockster (Jul 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That thing is AWESOME!!!  be carefull  on the move..and you better get a Semi  trractor trailer..I wanna see pics after the Move fer sure..and is you Buddy pissn on her in the other pic?  :rofl:  just  funnin..keep Her Green



Glad you like 4u2smoke and no he's not peeing on her but I agree he does look like he's having a slash.

The strain I thought was Bangi Haze,my F3's to be exact but I've just found out it was mislabeled and is in fact a cross made by a friend,Pinball Wizard,a grower I met through UK420.

I don't have parentage details and can't contact PW atm but he's a damn good grower so should think this cross was made with much thought rather than a straight hack.

And that's a pic of last years big girl,just to brighten up ma post.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2009)

I want a plant like that....:hairpull: 
I want a full huge plant, just one, is it me or is it the length of hours of sunshine? is it me or is it the soil I use? is it me or ??? I dont mean to complain, I put my plants in before the last average frost, I start them early indoors, I use decent nutes (maybe this is the problem, I only nute once a week).  I Want a big Plant like the one above......:hubba: 
I am seriously planning a retaining wall, so I can grow in soil that is not in pots, let the roots get bigger, but then comes a picture that says I should be able to get a plant that big......
You all think it is my short growing season?  Not enought vedgin time?:headbang: Or ...are they too crowded in my cage? To many plants? dang dang dang .....

That is some Dream Plant up there....:yay: 

and I am envious as heck of you too benny, and 4u!:aok: 

okay, I have size issues, Im out now.....:shocked: 
I have a good entry, for tallest.....get real, I tell myself, winning isnt everything....


----------



## 420benny (Jul 19, 2009)

TC, both 4u and I are north of you. So, how many hours of sun do your plants get? Half of mine are shaded in morning, then full sun until about 6 pm. The other half starts out in full morning sun, then shady before sunset. Even my 3 in the coop only get good sun for 8 hours. Pretty shaded after 6pm. I have no idea where Rockster lives, but he clearly has it down as far as making his girls perform. Maybe our spring weather conditions are different? maybe your soil isn't as good. bad water? I am guessing that because your plants do get very tall, but not as fat as some is a lack of enough sunshine, causing stretch. That is purely a guess, though.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2009)

Benny, my girls start getting hit with the sun around nine in the morning, and by five half of them are shaded, with some sun shinning thru the trees.  The west end of the garden (opposite the tall girls) get about an hour more full sun.  The sun sinks behind the mountain bout 8:30.  Last year, I did all store bought soil (foxfarmsOF and HappyFrog), still didnt get anything near as bushy as that pic up there or you and 4u.  I grew three nice big plants from seed last year and nine nice small clones.  I had a smoke problem last year for bout eight weeks.  I am down to the water, I have well water (and argue all the time about how much water is too much, container gardens in high heat, 108f today in the shade, need more water imo. and less when the temps are lower like 90's).  These that are getting tall, are from seed, so have been alive longest and in biggest plastic pots.  Their clones are also leggy.  The other clones I have are bushy, just not tall.  My average last frost is May 30, and I put the tall ones out mid may.  This June was really cold up here too, with lots of rain, not normal this year.  

I was in a bad mood this morning, whinning bout my girls.  I am proud as punch bout them.  I should not have posted what I did.  Maybe they feel my vibes?  I will be posting pics of most of them tonight, after it cools down some.  I am almost thinking they are to crowded....lol,
thanks for the ideas benny.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 19, 2009)

quick update on my contestant  
she is well over 7ft not sure excact inches yet


----------



## 420benny (Jul 19, 2009)

ukgirl, she is looking fine! 
TC, do you bend or stress the growing tips on yours? Made a huge difference for mine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice ukgirl...how are you makeing it look like that?  My arms are all flopped out..That plant of yours looks like its getting fatter  not taller..this may be a good thing..maybe she wont stretch much  in flower..or..she will expload..I am for sure goona watch this one..Nice Job Girl:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice ukgirl...how are you makeing it look like that? My arms are all flopped out..That plant of yours looks like its getting fatter not taller..this may be a good thing..maybe she wont stretch much in flower..or..she will expload..I am for sure goona watch this one..Nice Job Girl:aok:


 
*hello 4u ,,the bottom arms are being held up of the ground with a cut up tom cage ,,if thats what u meant  *
*and yes she is starting to get real fat ,,oh im hoping she hasnt stopped growing yet tho// i want her to explode in flower if i have any chance of evening catching up with the monsterous plants in your garden/competition,,:hubba:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2009)

UKg

Your baby is still snoozing.

In a months time she will wake and then you are going to see a growth spurt where you go .....      

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Here she is....tall and lanky.....
She is cool, she is Blueberry and for an indica she is massive tall.....7'2" last Friday night.
(forgot the pics..lol...best get over to BHC and passthis :bong1: ) maybe...


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a tallplant, looks like the stems are dark, interesting. I am certain it will end up much taller because once it buds it will get a couple more feet ime.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

I had some purps last year that had that same red stem.  I bought these seeds at a place in humbolt county.  Blueberry and Flo, said they were from DJShort himself.  Dont really know but will still call them bb and flo.  The Flo is distinctive for its much larger fan leaves than the BB.  Very dark green leaves too, more so than the rest of the garden.


----------



## Rockster (Jul 20, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> TC, both 4u and I are north of you. So, how many hours of sun do your plants get? Half of mine are shaded in morning, then full sun until about 6 pm. The other half starts out in full morning sun, then shady before sunset. Even my 3 in the coop only get good sun for 8 hours. Pretty shaded after 6pm. I have no idea where Rockster lives, but he clearly has it down as far as making his girls perform. Maybe our spring weather conditions are different? maybe your soil isn't as good. bad water? I am guessing that because your plants do get very tall, but not as fat as some is a lack of enough sunshine, causing stretch. That is purely a guess, though.



 Hi benny,

   I'm in London so have milder rather than sunnier weather but these big girls were just started very early in the season indoors and then placed outdoors in mid April and are in cheapo compost and fed Bio Bizz organics.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks rockster. I think the early start is the key. I believe 4u did that too. Mine weren't put out until May 16th or so. They were about 2 foot tall seedlings at that time. I know that if I get to grow here again next year, I am going for 25 gal. minimum size pots for all those that don't get planted in the ground. I can see a big difference between those in 15s and those in 30 or bigger.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That Sativa will need another 4 foot added when she flowers..be carefull with her:aok:


 

You werent kidding, she grew another 6+" in the last couple of days.....much more of this and i wont be able to "find" the indy !


----------



## meds4me (Jul 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: heres my Purplebud update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey 4U: NICE job brah ! as far as picassa ? IDK ?? I'm trying to use "windows program" for re-sizing but it takes sooo much time.
I went back to using my cell camera as it shoots in 320x240 pixs... 
the "Jazz" hdv188 is a multi purpose camera / mp3 / video/ player and it SUCKS! it shoots in 2500x1900 pixs... and No it doesnt have the ability to re-size with-in its "frame-work".



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice ukgirl...how are you makeing it look like that? My arms are all flopped out..That plant of yours looks like its getting fatter not taller..this may be a good thing..maybe she wont stretch much in flower..or..she will expload..I am for sure goona watch this one..Nice Job Girl:aok:


 
My thoughts exactly..NICE JOB !:hubba:



			
				Rockster said:
			
		

> There ya go Newbud,I accidentally double posted so have put this pic in to answer your question re plant height.
> 
> My mate in the pic is 6' 2" so it's around 8' atm.


  n


well, thats it for the indy come on Sativa baby... 
Great looking pics btw... 
I'd love to have my pic taken against my sativa as i'm 6'4".. lol


----------



## 420benny (Jul 20, 2009)

Howdy gang! Well, I am back in the game for fattest plant. I fed all my girls this morning and my NL Skunk was looking fine tonight. She is exactly 8 feet across and 6 feet tall. This is the same plant that seemed stunted and I was going to put a big cardboard box over her at night to force flowering. No way will it fit her now. She isn't starting to bud yet, so I have no idea how big she will get. She is supposed to be a big yielder. I am going to take some pics this week and I will post one of her here.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 20, 2009)

sounds like godzilla benny!!!!


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow check them out Reading and looking over every bodies plants all looking kick butt good ...Way to Go and Grow Team MP ...Looking good everybody I'm telling you ....Wolf Whistles all around...

Just Me


----------



## 420benny (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's my NL Skunk. She is touching the wall on the right and is 1 foot away from the left wall, which is 9 feet from the other side=8 foot wing span. Check my gj for other pics from today.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 21, 2009)

Wicked man, wicked! I have a few giant plants but have just decided that I am going to grow nothing but name brand weed next time. I mean lets face it, a big plant is cool, a huge plant is sweet, but a huge sweet plant of killer dankasourus is the shiznit! My 6 foot tall Thai super skunk and the 5 foot Danky Doodle are way more interesting than my gigantor bag seed plants. I just am gaga over the thought of having a couple pounds of true killa. Did I mention my 10 foot Violator Kush tree?


----------



## 420benny (Jul 21, 2009)

The possibilities makes your head spin. I too made the choice to invest my time and cash on good genetics. I don't regret it a bit. Why settle for a Chevy, when  a Rolls is possible?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 21, 2009)

A couple of update pics from today. Major size and bushyness going on, I'm thinking 3 pounds on the one plant, maybe more!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

My jaw just hit the floor guys...dang!


----------



## 420benny (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are sweet Sherwood! Can I ask what your temps are like? The background looks like it should be 100 out, but your girls are lovin' life. Don't measure them, just make us sweat, lol.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 22, 2009)

just think..... soon all these bahemoth's will be flowering and have massive amounts of buds on em all.   i cant wait to see all them in like even 2 more months from now.  :hubba:
  cant wait to see my dang frog in a month fro now either. lol


----------



## meds4me (Jul 22, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Here's my NL Skunk. She is touching the wall on the right and is 1 foot away from the left wall, which is 9 feet from the other side=8 foot wing span. Check my gj for other pics from today.


 




NIIICCCEEE!!!!! that one blows me out of the comp fer sure !! AWESOME job Benny !!


----------



## 420benny (Jul 22, 2009)

Stay tuned. Others have equally large bbws. My gut feeling is that there are  2 plants we haven't even heard about yet. The growers are just waiting on the sidelines. Benny has esp


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey 420Benny we never get to 100 here, well almost never. We get wind all the time so when it is in the 90's a strong wind will blow and the monsoons come in and cloud up and make it cooler. However I live in the doughnut hole, it rains all around me and I get next to nothing.:confused2:  No biggie, we had the water tested here, it's a well, and the water has low metals and is free of arsnic and other bad stuff. The plants do spring to new heights after rains though, it's amazing. The fences sorounding the plants in the pics is 4 feet tall and the corner plant is around 5 feet tall on over 100 tops, that's why my yield is going to be extreme.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree...some BIG girls have yet to have their pic taken !


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL i like the last pic. kinda looks like a bird wit its wings all spread out  

its definately gonna be neat watchin her buds thicken up soon :hubba:
 shes startin to stretch a wee bit i noticed again last nite but never measured but in the pic ya see the spots where i put bandage tape..  theres one more for total 5 tied spots and bends
  i just started puttin in random bends for hek of it an realised if i went at middle of space between each node tied that all the buds are free of the shade of the fans and almost stair like as it gets closer to the top.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 23, 2009)

Auto Hindu Kush.

Beat it if you can.

Harvesting it today so I thought I would show you the mark to aim for  

I think I must have got a packet of seeds with ultra small pheno bred into them :rofl:

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

thats a whole plant:huh:  thats neat lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes that is it, 12 weeks old, 10 weeks of flowering :rofl:

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

any of you guys/galls grow sativas in pots at all. wat im curious is  if i may end up runnin into probs later on wit pot size.
 the pic is of her in her infancy and still in same pot. i put her in 12/12 at bout 1week from seed.(hence the crazy stretch, huh? lol)
 or ya'll think her root stretchin days are pretty much numbered now and she be fine inthe pot she in.?
  i trust that i can successfully transplant her if need be and feel confident enough that i wont ruin her. but why do it if no need to...?
 i wanna see this frog thru to the end an dont wanna lose her :hubba:
  thanks!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Stay tuned. Others have equally large bbws. My gut feeling is that there are 2 plants we haven't even heard about yet. The growers are just waiting on the sidelines. Benny has esp


 


I  agree..I been feeling like *OLD Hippie*  is watching  and come week 6 of flower he will pop in  and blast our plants out..  yes Im scared:giggle:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jul 23, 2009)

here is mine the middle 0ne i will get a better pic soon!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2009)

4u, Im not scared....

I have pretty much given up.

My girl is still in it tho for tallest....

I also think those lurking/watching may put up something quite amazing bout harvest time.  I can almost feel them smiling right now.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 23, 2009)

HIE, do you have a jar big enough to cure that monster in?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 23, 2009)

I will drive to town to get a 5 gal mason in the morning 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> HIE, do you have a jar big enough to cure that monster in?


 


:rofl:



*HIE*...heres mine..one bud KULT  in med bottle..:lama:  nice plant congrats on the Harvest..looks like a good nights HIGH  huh?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> here is mine the middle 0ne i will get a better pic soon!


 



Nice Garden  *PS  *:ciao:

about time you showed up...what strain  and How Tall?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jul 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Nice Garden  *PS  *:ciao:
> 
> about time you showed up...what strain  and How Tall?


lol the big one is a clone of some purple i had.....im starting fresh so i put everything outside.......there is some nice monsters here.great growin all...PS


----------



## 420benny (Jul 24, 2009)

We need a new category, maybe 2. What do y'all think about a smallest category and a People's Choice that we all vote on? There are some cool plants here. Keep 'em coming. Not too big, though. Don't make me cry, or whine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

sounds as tho you are all ready whineing  *benny*:giggle:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jul 24, 2009)

ok here is a better pic.....and a pic of my sunflower you better be glad i can't enter her lol.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sounds as tho you are all ready whineing  *benny*:giggle:



Easy now. You could get beat too u know lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

:fid: 




:rofl:





 




:bong:


----------



## Rockster (Jul 25, 2009)

She's just hit 2m.50cm.


----------



## ray jay (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is a picture of some of my girls


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

very nice  *ray jay*..looks like you been tieing them down...I dont know why..That house over yonder can see no prob:rofl:  And they look absolutely wonderfull..Thanks for shareing..do you know the size?  and width?  looking at that corn  maybe over 6 feet huh?  well gottta grow now..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ray jay (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks 4u the plants are about 4.5' w 5.5' h. Its not that house I tie them down for. Its the others.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice looking! You might need some camo netting, or more aggressive training. They are pretty close now to being above that fence behind the first pic. Healthy looking, too.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2009)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> ok here is a better pic.....and a pic of my sunflower you better be glad i can't enter her lol.


 
Is that an Italian White Sunflower?  She is beautiful.  Your MJ looks awesome too.

I thot I had the corner on Whining?  Or was it that, I was in the corner whining?  Or was it the plant in the corner I was whining about?  I cant remember.:bong2: 

Excellent Plant Rockster, she is a beauty.

Looks like some mighty fine Hedge work there RJ.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 26, 2009)

dang rayjay, they got some huge fans on them in 1st pic.  wats teh measurements on them suckers?  they just seem huge in the pic...?


----------



## ray jay (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks zip some of the leaves are 12" across 11" long. There huge leaves.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 26, 2009)

Todays update on my contestant. Getting to mamoth porportions.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 26, 2009)

ray, those leaves are an inch bigger than my NL Skunk's. I thought mine were huge. That's 2 categories I am not in the lead in. Don't make me start whining, again-lol.
Sherwood, what can I say? It's impressive.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 28, 2009)

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 
got bored wit the camera last nite LOL


----------



## 420benny (Jul 30, 2009)

She is getting some nice buds on her. What do you think, half lb from her? lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking  great  *SW*....


*Zip*..that frog  is Awesome:yay:



:bolt::bong:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks 4U    
i just hope to everything taht it dont herm out on me like the other pure sativa i had. in less that a weeks time this thing like double the pollen sacks compared to callyxes on IT. at least visible one to me anyway. (pix in my journal)   it prolly was the one that ruined all my girls in there too. as i checked over the ladies in flower last nite an literally all but 2 that i can tell yet have few seeds startin to bulge out the buds all shining off the lites. lol
 i dont care. im a try growin out one the seeeds to see wat happens one day. lol
  but so far no signs of hermism yet (KNOCK ON WOOD)


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

My girls have started to slow on their height, I think they are pushing toward changing to budding.  My entry is drooping from this heat every day, perking up as soon as the sun goes down.
Looking Great Sherwood, and Zip that frog is "priceless".


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine too tc, except for the 3 in the ground. I don't think they even cared how hot it was. Their root zone temps were just right. Next year I am going to dig some huge holes and plant more in the ground. Then I can pot up the remaining ones in the wine barrels, instead of 15 gal. plastic pots. They should be happier and I will gain about 15" in height room without pots.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 31, 2009)

> She is getting some nice buds on her. What do you think, half lb from her? lol


 i was thinkin more like a 1/4 LB haha  maybe 1/2 ounce if im lucky LOL 
 she's still got long ways to go yet. another 6 -7 weeks at least maybe more if she's a pure sativa, NO? 
  she started flowerin bout 3 weeks ago i think..? not sure
 shes from  a bag of shwag seeds LOL.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's my recent update: 
The summer sun is kickin hard here and temps over the 100* mark daily. BUT, these girls seem to be lovin most of it. Major growth just in the last week and bushiness as well...


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

hoping to see some flower action soon ! Even the "smell" factor is kickin in ! I "might" still be in the runnin for yield...crosses fingers !


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Mine too tc, except for the 3 in the ground. I don't think they even cared how hot it was. Their root zone temps were just right. Next year I am going to dig some huge holes and plant more in the ground. Then I can pot up the remaining ones in the wine barrels, instead of 15 gal. plastic pots. They should be happier and I will gain about 15" in height room without pots.


 

Thats what i did this year..wasn't sure of the location so only 2 went into the ground. I dug three ft. down and created the MassP design , all organic to boot ! 
Now I wish i had 13 more as it was the Best spot in the yard....


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

Will get the official height on this girl over the weekend.  Last measured she was 7'5", looks a couple inches taller I think.

Im with you guys on "in ground" planting.  I am trying to figure out how to get a retaining wall in, and do a "raised bed" style and incorporate the drianage my yard needs.  This is what we got this year tho, Blueberry in the contest for height still I hope.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

I am willing to give up biggest fan leaf, tallest and fattest, if I can get the yield category. I will likely have one of the earlier harvests with my mango. I don't recall anyone already here, talking about any big buds. Pics tomorrow in my gj. Who knows about all the stealth growers, hmmmm. I will be like the rabbit in a mile race. Out front and waiting to be passed on the final stretch,lol


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

Great Job there TC and I cant believe that blue berry got that tall )


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

Yo Benny, you gotta be a believer as i'm gunning for yield myself ! of course like you their seems to be some who haven't posted yet with them "MONSTERS" ...


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

They are "sandbaggers! lol
tc, don't you just want to bend her top over to fatten her up?    I couldn't stop myself. I bet 4u would have cut her head off by now,lol if she lived at his house.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

Benny youre to funny....cut her head offf...lol


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

You think that's funny? I am not kidding. Wait till he gets up from his power nap. You will see. uh-uh 4u doesn't mind beheadings in the name of extra buddage, or a lower stealthier look.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

*benny,* I would have to get ladder out to even get close to her top.  I got a clone of the Flo next to her that I have LST'd, she is out of hand, I just tied some of her to the back fence bending her for production.  Hope it works out.
*Med*, last blueberry plant I saw was nowhere near the height of this one.  She looked more like my northernlights, short and stalky.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

tc, is this blueberry related to last year's or is it a different breeder? You are sure it's a girl? I only ask cuz it grows like a boy. Crossing my fingers as I type.
edit: Nevermind, I just looked at your gj and it clearly shows nice girl parts. My bad. Maybe she just gets more shade than she wants and is stretching? When you finally chop her, yell " Timber"


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2009)

Benny, I dont know about these seeds.  I got them at a despensary over in Arcata.  "They" said, the seeds were hand delivered to the owner by the famous DJ Short.

Of the seed plants, I have the three on the back row.  Started last spring indoor.  I took clones from them, and of those clones I have four left.  Three are the BB, and one Flo.  Comparing the plants, the only real difference you see is the Flo has *much larger *fan leaves.  The BB clones are growing fast just like the mothers.  They will not get near as big, as soon they will begin to flower.

Here is my new Height Report,
*7' 7"*


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

:hubba: 
boy is this lil gal stankin up the while room. smell like cat pee and pine trees LOL wit a hint of "oh shart i just hit a skunk" smell of freshly hit skunk in the road..   
 i cant wait to fill my lungs wit her pungeant smoke guys. this lil froggie has turned into quite the lil keeper imo.
  been contemplating on puttin her in a 2.8 quart pot tho as she bottom fed and sucks up like a good cup-2cups water every 2 days or ebven every day depends on how dry an hot it gets. and one day her lower fans will be green, next yellow, and i feed her then next they green then next water and they yellow and so on. been liek this couple weeks now LOL.
  wat you guys think? should i repot her into larger pot? i already prepared a 2.8 qt pot for her if need be. i just filled a pot wit media half way and put pot similar to the frogs pot into the 2.8 qt one and packed dirt round it. i figure that'll be least stressful way, makin a slot same size it to go into. :hubba: lol
  wat ya think i'd gain if at all anything with her if i sucessfully transplanted her stress free.  i mean am i gonna get puny buds and airy ones if i keep her pot bound even if im feeding her from bottom daily?
 but theres always risk when repotting durrin flowering...  dilema dilema  :confused2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2009)

Zip, cut the bottom out of the container, and place it in a bigger soil filled container, leaving the other pot in place with the frog.  No change, no transplant shock, just good fresh soil under the frog container.  The roots are growing out of the frog into the soil around the frog right?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

yup im following along TC. got ya PM. thanks. but even if i know i can slide her out the pot and keep her whole root ball completely intact, would that still be more stress vs doin like you said wit cuttin the bottom out.?
  personally myself , im kinda nervous bout cuttin the bottom out in fear i'll knick sum rots :confused2:
  also would the side roots of current pot find they way down to the bottom of the new one tho too ya think?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 3, 2009)

I vote for a careful transplant without the container. Bigger buds on a nice plant is always good.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

well im a do just that. im a take her out her existin pot an put in a new one. i trust my self in transplanting actually, only does SHE trust me :hubba: LOL
  any idea wat size pot ya all think i should go wit. also keepin in mind that space is an issue. i got 2 or  2.8 quart ones :confused2: . that really aint much bigger than the one she in. but wat size would actually make it worth the transplant anyway. otherwise im just gona go wit the 2-2.8 quart one..
 thanks all. i am so lookin forward to seein that one solid chunk/mass of buds pokin out everywhere on her like a crazy green mohawk LOL


----------



## 420benny (Aug 3, 2009)

The bigger one might be better, but she is pretty far into bloom mode and will love whatever new real estate you provide.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks benny.. i got a bunch of mixed match sized pots. im a go thru em all later an see wat i can do for her..
  i remember ya sayin sumthin bout pix bein nice of the bonzai girls i got outdoors...  well i got pix up on my bonsai journal in signature if ya still want see them  LOL.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 4, 2009)

simply beautiful everyone


----------



## meds4me (Aug 6, 2009)

So where's the new pic's for the up-dates on tha contest !   didnt have time to snap some myself. But easy foot growth and some pre-flower showing now...fillling out anothe 2' easy as well.Indy getting fat!!  
workers next door trip me out early am ...bad start to the day.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 6, 2009)

well frog's in a bigger pot now. she been in there goin on 3 days now an she doin just perfect . no more yellowin and greenin back up ofg the fan leaves every othher day too :hubba:  
  i had no trouble transp at all. her root ball was solid practicaly so didnt worry bout any fallin off or breakin durrin etc ..
  i wish i coulda watch them roots after they hit the bigger pot. lol i bet it was like a million worms racin all over the place :hubba:
  but anyway if ya look close at i think pic two you can see em better, but she's loaded wit seeds guys  :hitchair: :hairpull: :rant: :rant: :rant: :angrywife: 
 i spent over a whole hour wit her underr bright lights and a good magnifying glass an i could not for the life of me find any nanners or balls anywhere and the buds were still thin an whispy enough so i doubt i missed any tucked in anywhere.  :confused2:  only thing i can think of is she was sittin next to one the girls that thru a couple balls where one or two opened on it.
  at least im almost sure they seeds. there random callyxes that are swollen nice an round an when i squeeze em wit fingers or tweezers they seem atiff/hard liek there erly seeds for sure in em.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 6, 2009)

Zip: looks like youre righty on the money' bout seeds...oh well they look nice an tasty  )~


----------



## zipflip (Aug 6, 2009)

oh im still gonna smoke the buds LOL. its not liek i aint ever smoked bud wit seeds in it before.
  i do pik em out first tho LOL


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

Today's Pic, She is reaching for the sky.  
7'7" (as seen in Goldilocks Grow):watchplant: :watchplant:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 7, 2009)

she sure is purdee TC.
 i still cant get over how deep of purple ya stems are tho. thats the first time i've ever seen stems that purple before. even in pix.  :hubba:

too bad ya not a MN vikins fan. it'd go perfect wit ya :rofl: 
  purple an blue are my two fav colors actually. thats why im so in awe over ya purple lady there .


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2009)

Zip, looking good on the frog transplant!

Those stems are striped with green, they are trippin to look at.   Purple and green have been my fave colors since I was a kid.

Those purple ladies are Blueberry and Flo.  Both heavy with the "color" factor.  I didnt know the Flo was gonna be purple till I started reading up on the strain.  I hope it tastes different than last years purple.  My fave purple plant is not in the contest, she is filling out nicely and looks to have more branches to make buds.:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking good TC! My Mango has purple stems like that. The Mean Green has maroon stems. You think she has another 6" to go to make 8 feet?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Looking good TC! My Mango has purple stems like that. The Mean Green has maroon stems. You think she has another 6" to go to make 8 feet?


 
You asking bout your plant or mine benny?  I dont know if mine will make eight feet.  I mean dang, she is in soil at least two feet deep now...lol....she is UP there, puts her real close to ten feet, lol.  She is getting that stretch thing, that heavy alternating node look.  She drinks so freaking much, they all do on that back row.  I just dont know if she will put on those inches to hit eight feet.  I know there are eight foot plants out there.....  I am jazzed she is so tall already.  I think each day I am gonna see an eight footer entered here.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 7, 2009)

I was talking about yours tc. I haven't measured my Thai SS. I kind of dropped out of the height contest, cuz I am tying her down so I can cover her when the you know what comes. She is close to 8 now, but has slowed down, thankfully. I should let her main stem stand up for a measurement just for grins.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2009)

Is tallest limited to vertical height or length of stem?  I like things for grins, my fave things have grins attached.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont know good question as I started LST early on and now allowing vertical ht. Nosey neighbors so height is an issue for me.... 
The first four feet plus on each stalk was horizontal. I'm going to measure stalk myself to keep things honest...


----------



## 420benny (Aug 8, 2009)

I untied the Thai SS and got a measurement. She is 7'6", just shy of TC's blueberry. Mango is 6'4" Someone else is going to get the tallest plant prize. Good luck to all.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Aug 9, 2009)

10 gallon pot I believe doube the width of my 5 gallon bucket pot.
anyways she stands at leas 6'6"  but shes tied over so right now shes about 4 foot tall haha.

PICS:
A. Is about 4' tied over
B. Bottom view of the plant still missing  a bunch of it though.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

:ciao:  Mine is bigger then yours *benny*:spit:  and dont  dare me to prove it..cuzz i just got back..and the Mods dont wanna see what i showed Last christmas..well  maybe some do:giggle:  Take care and be safe every1


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 9, 2009)

Hahah... This is good stuff here.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

*:ciao: just throwing some pics up ,,,not sure how tall or round she is ,,guess the tapemeasure better come out soon  

everybodys is looking great ,,,,and 4u i wouldnt mind seeing the xmas pic again :giggle:




*


----------



## 420benny (Aug 9, 2009)

I double dog dare him to show his little bald head next to a monster. Oh yeah, you have to moon us, too. I wanna see a new record for repeat banning!! Kidding, everybody relax. Just funnin' Don't do it 4u. I love how ukgirl is teasing us. Maybe I should measure her, come on. You already know, just workin' the crowd a little, lol.
 4u, I don't feel bad about not having the tallest girl. I have other plans and goals for my girls. Details when appropriate. How's that for a tease? LOL. Welcome cubby to our clubhouse. I know I am forgetting someone else


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucky just keeps getting better and better.  She has got to be towering over you now UK.  Great pics thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Zip, cut the bottom out of the container, and place it in a bigger soil filled container, leaving the other pot in place with the frog. No change, no transplant shock, just good fresh soil under the frog container. The roots are growing out of the frog into the soil around the frog right?


 


*Zip*....sorrry  i missed a week here..i did just as tc here is saying to my Ladie Last summer..transplanted from 3 gallon container  to a 25 gallon  by cutting the bottom 3 inches off the 3 gallon  and burring it half way in 25 gallon..she became a Lovely Ladie  but lost lots to mold..b4 bringing inside to finish..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


oh  and congrats on the MVP..you are a great asset to our Community..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I double dog dare him to show his little bald head next to a monster. Oh yeah, you have to moon us, too. I wanna see a new record for repeat banning!! Kidding, everybody relax. Just funnin' Don't do it 4u. I love how ukgirl is teasing us. Maybe I should measure her, come on. You already know, just workin' the crowd a little, lol.
> 4u, I don't feel bad about not having the tallest girl. I have other plans and goals for my girls. Details when appropriate. How's that for a tease? LOL. Welcome cubby to our clubhouse. I know I am forgetting someone else


 



BANNED for haveing  Bigest.....:rofl:


Ill tell ya  *benny*  and I may get in trouble  but  we can check *UKgirl* with tape measure  soon...I hear shes crossin  the pond  soon:heart:  i say  5'3:hubba: ....maybe we use her as Measure stick..:spit:  just funnin  sweety ..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> BANNED for haveing Bigest.....:rofl:
> 
> 
> Ill tell ya *benny* and I may get in trouble but we can check *UKgirl* with tape measure soon...I hear shes crossin the pond soon:heart: i say 5'3:hubba: ....maybe we use her as Measure stick..:spit: just funnin sweety ..


yes TC she sure is taller than me  and benny you will get your mesurements , just need to find a measure stick big enough 
hmm 4u :heart:never been used as a measuring stick before,,it sounds like it might be fun  ,,


----------



## 420benny (Aug 10, 2009)

Who would understand if I said my Thai SS is 1.5 ukgirl units tall? LOL


----------



## zipflip (Aug 10, 2009)

thats too much math for me right now benny  LOL

finally got a day where i dont think anything is gonna bother or interrupt me and i am pleasantly stoned atm as well.
 hey 4U welcome back man. LOL  i wasnt roud for watever happened so i ahve no idea why ya got banned. i been on very little the last week also anyways myself.
  but i just did a traditional repot into a half gallon or 2.5 qt watever gallon pot :confused2:  is bigger than last one. lol   i put sum pix up http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=517920&postcount=293
 and she's doin fantastic after the repot too. stays healthier lookin and dont need be fed/watered every dang day now lol
  except for the seeds all up in her.  she was sittin right next to the shwag plant i had that hermed on me like mad crazy hermie stule. in matter of no time it had like tons of balls an naners and sum open sum not. so it screwed em all up almost. especially the frog.
  hopefully the fattens up her buds tho and fills around the buds or they gon be seed buds solid. lol  oil material then.
  either way im a let her go to her fulest. i got nuff bud to tide me now. so no impatience relly


----------



## 420benny (Aug 10, 2009)

zip, next time train the frog to sound off for nanners! LOL I knew the transplant was a good idea. These plants want to go for it and us dummeis hold them back. What's with that? lol


----------



## meds4me (Aug 11, 2009)

okay here a couple of mine


----------



## meds4me (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm 6'4" tall and the camers buried in the sativa is easy 5plus ft in ht. or 1.5 UKGIRLS !lol... 
The indy has picked up another 1 plus ft in the last week ???  idk.....   loves the heat i guesss !


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice meds. It's about time we saw something, lol


----------



## meds4me (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks "Benny"  being an amputee slows me down enough as it is....But i seem to be able to power thru a tasty "J" without any prob's !  
I had to go another 4' up in hieght to "cover" the grow outside.....Then the "roofers" shower up next door and freakin me out at 7 am.......grumble grumble.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

I bet "roofers" see a lot of reefer. sorry, couldn't stop myself, lol. Actually I bet they do. Very good vantage point up there. No stealth fence grow is going to keep the girls from being viewed from above. Be safe.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 11, 2009)

yup yup.....makes me wanna sleep with the girls now to keep 'em all safe !


----------



## zipflip (Aug 11, 2009)

> zip, next time train the frog to sound off for nanners! LOL


 
that'd be nice. an alarm goes off at the sign of nanners in the grow room... ? :rofl: 

i just hope her buds fatten up is all.
hey benny, question for you...
my frog is definately no doubt in my mind sativa dom for sure. if not pure sativa :confused2: shwag bag seed is all she was from.
but just outta curiousity i went to check trickomes on her an there were mostly all cloudy and some amber ones already. not many an not very dark amber but amber already. and she only been in 12/12 for just few days shy eight weeks now is all :confused2:
is this normal this erly wit sat doms like that woudl proly take a good 11 weeks at least? she started to flower 3 weeks only after 12/12 so she only been flowering for bout 4.5 weeks only.
do i take this as sign nearin the chop or is this wat they meant bout harvest windows on pure sat's openin an closing and it will still be fine and get better in time yet.? 
never done a sat before is why i ask really LOL.
and man does she stink. like said erlier, like pine trees and cat piss wit a side of that smell ya smell when ya hit a skunk wit ya car... LOL
just a stanky ol lady for sure.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

What I do is pick a smallish bud with cloudy and light amber trichs. Hang it in the dark until you can smoke it. 2 things happen, you just bought yourself more time for the rest to amber up and 2, you get to find out what you have. My indoor sativa sat on light amber trichs for weeks without changing much at all. Lil Bertha is changing much faster. So, hybrid sativa doms are quicker, thankfully. Opinions about amber trichs varies greatly. Is light amber really amber? Is dark amber, amber? Who is right? I personally think dark amber is waiting too long. The trichs have deteriorated, but I am no expert, just a stoner


----------



## zipflip (Aug 11, 2009)

> but I am no expert, just a stoner


...  BUT you make sennse to me imo thhere by.

but man these buds are wimpy as hell .  ya think bein its all seeded up like well over 50 seeds for that lil plant even. im guessin somewhere between 50 and hundred seeds off the whole girl starting. some startin to push out some startin to form etc. its like its all seeds an nothin more LOL.

she sat right next to the one hermie i had that just blew a load in matter of 3 days of not watchin her/him. and he/she shot a massive load too lol.
  but does a plant producing seeds ..  does teh fact its makin seeds mess wit the harvest times windows lengths etc? :confused2:

i think i might just end up cleanin teh beans out her when she done an smoke a bowl of the crumby mess an see if i liek it maybe make batch sum wicked oil out her. i want her to go as long as she can without bein deteriorated.
  and shes from shwag brick bag seed. and IMO loks to be pure strait sativa. just lookin at the blades. they like edward scissor hands or freddy kruger man. lol

but i guess i could snip a lil fuzz off under her skirt sumwhere an check her out  too just to see anyways.


----------



## MysticWolf (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow step out to do some work and Ya'll been growing like fiends Wolf whistle all around that's it grow those test samples purdy grinz ...Looking awesome everyone Thumbs up keep up the good work.

James


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

hello  every1


*zip*..Plants still Harvest same  time with seeds..


and heres my update *benny *was looking 4  :rofl:  have a great day


----------



## 420benny (Aug 13, 2009)

Very funny! Nice topiary, actually.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah that nieghbor  is looking hard isnt he:rofl:


maybe wondering  how he can get over fence  without  being noticed



I LIKE  BIG BUTTS  AND CAN NOT LIE :giggle:


----------



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> but i guess i could snip a lil fuzz off under her skirt sumwhere an check her out too just to see anyways.


 

Sorrry, but i love the way you think...lmao


----------



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I LIKE BIG BUTTS AND CAN NOT LIE :giggle:


 
Are you my long lost brother ???lol


----------



## 420benny (Aug 13, 2009)

This conversation is going to get someone in trouble, lol. Maybe it's time for a couple pics. I'll be right back
pic 1 is mean green, with Lil Bertha on left, White Widow behind LB
pic 2 LB, with Little Bang on her left, w.w. behind LB and both Satoris on left behind Little Bang
pic 3 LB's bottom half. Looks, sad, huh? Any bets if she will reveg inside or not?
pic 4 is fat Satori
pic 5 What path?
pic 6 is fat satori. She has grown a foot in the last week. Both Satoris have. Sandbaggers.:hubba: 
pic 7 Mango!
pic 8 Lil Bertha. Looks mean! 
pic 9 I can't find my way out!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

thats what i do  benny  Just  remember to take yer :bong1:  i spend HRS  lost..:giggle:  :bolt::bong:


I take it  thats an Auto  you have that far into bud  outside?  cuzz  I know where you live:lama:  and I cant wait  to get some Autos..that may be my ticket here in Seattle  to beat the rains maybe..what ya think?  A friend is turning me onto some Beans..not sure how many..will have on my indoor menu 4sure..thanks for the umor  and even tho  you and I and  others understand  sometimes  the new member do get it.....



oh  well  maybe they should stick around longer then  huh?  :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

man  benny...whats up with that 3rd pic..that one would not  have made it this far in my Garden..as for reveg...she aint got what it takes


----------



## 420benny (Aug 13, 2009)

4u, that isn't an auto. This is what she is supposed to be:
*KC Brains Brains Choice*



Strain: Indica / Sativa
Parentage: Lamsbread Jamaica, Leda Uno & White      Widow
Planting: Indoor / Outdoor (warm climates)
Flowering: 56-70 days / end Sep (63-84 days)
Yield: 160g / 900g per plant (indoor/outdoor) 
 10 Cannabis Seeds per pack
 KC Brains bred this plant by crossing a Lamsbread Jamaica from 1994 with a Leda Uno from 1996 and a White Widow he received from Ingemar in 1996. Height outdoors 2.5 metres, indoors 1 metre.

It could be an auto seed accidentally dropped in my pack from K.C. Brains, or it is one unreal pheno flowering in July outdoors. Granted, she is ugly. She started eating her fan leaves while still 3 feet tall and vegging. She hasn't responded to N nutes well at all. In case she is a super early pheno, I want to reveg her to make a mom to breed with. Have you ever heard of a sativa finishing outdoors by August? Me neither. Let's just say she smokes a LOT better than she looks. Beauty is in the eyes of the bong holder, LMAO! That is why I wanted to seed her. In case she died during reveg, at least I would have something to try. Imagine a white widow done in August, or a purple bud cross in August. I may be onto something, or not. I just wanted to cover my bases in case. I put the cola in a jar last night. Only half filled a qt. jar. I have at least that much still hanging, so about a loose qt. so far, not counting 3 stolen buds for sampling.:hubba: Oh, the lower buds with seeds are the ones I am hoping will reveg. That is asking a lot from a plant with minimal leaves and carrying babies to boot. Oh well, I did try.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

Benny: you may be on to something as my outdoor indi looks just like youre satori ! Been watchin you to see when yours go into flower... 
4U: how bout you any flower action over there ?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 13, 2009)

Both Satoris just started putting some pistils on top. Up till now, only pre-flowers. White Widow started this week, too. First day of aroma for me fifty feet from the garden. The stress begins. It's Mango and Lil Bertha.
Hey 4u, we need an update. Has to be something going on. You still hung over? lol. Go Mariners!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 14, 2009)

Kc Brains seeds seem to have many phenos, and I got a few that are early budders. In fact I have many budding plants now including all the White Widow beans and a few autos.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 14, 2009)

I got updated pics from today. Pic 1 is the contestant, she is around 6 feet tall and all tops. Pic 2 is Murderers row, with a 7 footer going off. Pic 3 is the 6 foot or more tall budding G13 Chocolate Thai Super Skunk tree.


----------



## lordhelmet (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 14, 2009)

i love the country side in teh background of first pic sherwood.
but i dig the lady more :hubba:  lol


----------



## 420benny (Aug 14, 2009)

Sherwood, they are looking great. Tell me, is the G13 chocolate Thai S. Skunk the same as my G13 Thai S. Skunk?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 15, 2009)

I guess, it's budding out and very purple pistles.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

hello friends...


started the flower stage...


pi 1 & 2...Crystal...9foot  2 inches..


3 & 4....Frosting...now  after the stretch  is  5 and a half feet


pic 5....PurpleBud  8 foot 4 inches


take care and be safe


----------



## 420benny (Aug 15, 2009)

That's what I am talking about! Beautiful girls there. I take it there is a neighbor to the right of Purpebud? Your tomato tried to hide her, but got beat out by a few feet. Are you an organic grower? I forgot if you told me already.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks *Benny*...yes  organic grower...and  that  is my  house as well..own  a few right here..Is why  not worried.im not worried...untill Last Monday..woke at  9am  to a chainsaw in back of woods:doh: they was clearing the land on the otherside of wetland..i was so freaked..never seen  the house on the otherside untill now...then  a bubch  of  young men cleaning up the debre..im  almost certain  he seen them..and  been so  paranoid  this week  i think my  mind  was messing with me..I swear  i came home the otherday  and seen three dark oodies running the the wetland..was  really starting to freak now..but  after settleing down..I went and did some tracking..(  this is where  me hunting skills came in )  and  relized  the landscape was no  disturbed..I  had some parranoia  last summer..but  i only had 1 plant  and she was in container..well  anyway..i figure  ill let  it go  and see..if  i relize   i am beeing watched.  My girlfriend and i decided to  recruit them..maybe  if i allow them to help and  get some they  wont take it all..i know they wont get  my Mother plat  she is in cage..and   dam..these things  arent little:giggle: also  moved all my container grows  to otherside of house..those would be easy takein..esspecially  my  massbucket...she is looking great...pop over to *massprduccers *coco thread..she is showing a lot of purple..ok  i need to smoke my bong now


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 15, 2009)

That sucks dude, good luck. One time many years ago, there was a bunch of commotion in my back grow area late at night. I ran out there in my underwear and was freaking out because a bunch of cops and a cop copter was searching the wash behind my place. So I'm dodging the cops and thinking about pulling my plants when a few firemen come walking up to me asking me what I was doing. I was the home owner but running around at night in your underwear makes you a rape suspect apparently. Anyhoo the cops bailed and nothing more came of it, but dang, scary stuff.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2009)

i had sum time yesterday to take pix but not enuf time to resize an post them but i got em now.
 i been crazy hella buzy wit alot of things as well as keepin up wit the grow too lately.
  just sum new changes happening in life a bit is all.

but shes quite airy her buds tho. and full a seeds too. im prolly gonna hang her and just dig all the seeds out when dry an make a batch oil form her. idk yet. depends if the buds look worth smokin when she done.
  trich's still maybe 5% amber is all and been holdin this rate the past week now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

*Zip*.....was you  picking those nanners as you was finding them?  and  is she really seeded?  looks good though..


----------



## meds4me (Aug 17, 2009)

recent picture of the indi ! 8'2" right now, had to take the "box" down as it was restricting light


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2009)

BlueBerry 8'5", is the stretch over?  I think so.  She got a good dose of no water last week.  I am happy she is still alive.  I bow to U, 4U,  Yours looks tallest.  Im getting a crick in my neck taking pics of this girl.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 17, 2009)

Thats why i stood on a ladder to take my pic's ...


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2009)

> Zip.....was you picking those nanners as you was finding them? and is she really seeded? looks good though


 actually i been checkin her DAILY for nanners and still to date , no nanners yet on my frog.  she was sittin in the room right next to the one shwag seed girl i had that hermied and opened up on my frog lol. and yeah she really is seeded. the callyxes that i suspected to be seeds cuz tehy so swolen i piked a few off just to check for sure and sure as hek they beans. pretty much any the fatty swollen callyxes you see are prolly more likely seeds LOL.
 trust me. she's loaded wit beans 
  but yeah no herm for the frog anyway. 

was actually contemplating that if i like the smoke off her when she done i may consider reveggin her for clones.  i would so love to have a sativa mom. especially somethin more sat dom/pure as this one appears to be.
OMG   you almost all n the 8 foot height range.  wowsaz ya'll


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 18, 2009)

See this is a great post because it gives us a place to show off plants as they get bigger and bigger. I know for me outdoor growing has always been more fun with huge trees and bushes.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 18, 2009)

Not mine zip. My Thai SS is only 7'6. lol But the way the fat Satori is growing, she might pass her.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2009)

their thai's benny...  from wat ive read an herd of thai's is tehy known for they size. i.e. height etc...  no?

at least ya aint cursed wit the hermies like i been this last grow. lol.
  my frog is all girl still (knock on wood )  
 i do check her thouroghly and faithfully every single evening, for nanners too. 
 if she stays fem all the way til the end i may even consider reveggin her for some clones. i wouldnt mind growing a few more of her  same style i used in lst on the frog.  

but still like  sherwood said. nothin beats a nice huge bush tho. and you all have some real beaut's!!!

how much ya think ya gonna yield off ya thai's per plant benny?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 18, 2009)

zip, I am not counting on any buds from my one and only Thai. I haven't seen a baby bud yet on her. I do think I will see close to 2 elbows on mango, though.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2009)

> 2 elbows on mango, though


  
 man, if i could grow one plant and get two full elb's off just the one. i'd only have to grow one plant a year  at teh rate i medicate anyway. lol

hey, xmas is comin soon benny and i have a stocking that usually goes empty every year . wink wink. LOL
i also accept erly bday gifts to. :rofl: 
i'll get there one day im sure. i need better location/yard etc. and few extra bux. but dont we all...


----------



## 420benny (Aug 18, 2009)

It would be heaven to have yields like that on several plants. I was in heaven this morning just feeding all the big girls. There are no paths anymore. You need to move branches to get between them. I love looking uuuup at all the big girls. I have always had a thing for tall women anyway, lol. They are looking very good this morning. I watered last night in anticipation of feeding today. Expecting 95 today, 100 tomorrow and I wanted them all hydrated. I can't wait to measure them on Saturday. I cut off the top of one stalk from a mango male this morning. I put it in a cup of kelp water inside hoping to collect some pollen. I do want to keep this Mango female going somehow. Time to call my friend to see if I did really give him a clone of her.


----------



## eyeswideshut420 (Aug 18, 2009)

my entry is a 65% indica35% sativa that i call april jones...five foot nine planted march 15 ....approximately three feet in diameter and looks like a christmas tree ...she is a beauty....she is my first grow...i had one right beside her but turned out to be a male so i chopped him down.... so sad but anyways some feedback would be nice...


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking good Eyes.  Maybe kinda thirsty?  But then, I got water on my brain right now.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice EYES....looks thirsty though.... 
Yeah I love this forum to show of our girls and show how they are progressing. Outdoors is the best ffun i can have !


----------



## kaotik (Aug 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks *Benny*...yes organic grower...and that is my house as well..own a few right here..Is why not worried.im not worried...untill Last Monday..woke at 9am to a chainsaw in back of woods:doh: they was clearing the land on the otherside of wetland..i was so freaked..never seen the house on the otherside untill now...then a bubch of young men cleaning up the debre..im almost certain he seen them..and been so paranoid this week i think my mind was messing with me..I swear i came home the otherday and seen three dark oodies running the the wetland..was really starting to freak now..but after settleing down..I went and did some tracking..( this is where me hunting skills came in ) and relized the landscape was no disturbed..I had some parranoia last summer..but i only had 1 plant and she was in container..well anyway..i figure ill let it go and see..if i relize i am beeing watched. My girlfriend and i decided to recruit them..maybe if i allow them to help and get some they wont take it all..i know they wont get my Mother plat she is in cage..and dam..these things arent little:giggle: also moved all my container grows to otherside of house..those would be easy takein..esspecially my massbucket...she is looking great...pop over to *massprduccers *coco thread..she is showing a lot of purple..ok i need to smoke my bong now


i think you'll be alright man.. i mean, you'll hear the chainsaws start up if they come to steal any   ..heck, you'll probably only find remnants of shoes and pants anyway, after your monsters eat the theifs lol   
no children or dogs gone missing in your area yet?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 19, 2009)

Put some ornaments on that girl, Eyes. It's a spruce tree, lol. I agree, it does look thirsty. If getting to her often enough to water  is hard, try mulching the soil around her. It will hold the moisture in better. Looking good.


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2009)

How about this,
It's not the tallest, it's not the widest, and it certainly not gonna be the biggest yielder.
But it's plenty old. I started this plant from seed in November 07. It's a NL I started in a 1.5 inch rockwool cube (it's one of three that would'nt fit in my hydro set-up) As soon as it sprouted I put it in a 8oz. styrofoam cup (the  other two did'nt make it) and left it in the south facing window of my dinning room with no supplemental lighting. I left it in the styrofoam cup untill this past july 4, now it's in a 8 in. pot, and I've pinched it a couple times.
So if nothing else it's a survivor.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats funny, ive got one too in the garden thats a "runt" from bagseed last yr. I planted it outside and its still only 8" tall....


----------



## 420benny (Aug 19, 2009)

Cubby, you should see how long you can keep her going. Remember, these plants are perennials and will reveg from the roots if it all goes bad up top. LMAO, just kidding about the roots. Do you have plans for it?


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Cubby, you should see how long you can keep her going. Remember, these plants are perennials and will reveg from the roots if it all goes bad up top. LMAO, just kidding about the roots. Do you have plans for it?


 

I guess I'll do the same as last year. When the growing season winds down I'll just trim off any buddage and bring it back in the kitchen where it will sit under a florescent light 24/7 and get pinched back on occassion.I stop feeding it in Oct. I had one that was 4 yrs old but lost it in a kitchen grease fire. That one neve got more than a foot tall, I use them as center pieces on my picknick table. You'd be suprised how many people sit right in front of it and have no idea what it is.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2009)

i hope to keep my mom as long as i can by keepin her bonzai. does it have that bond wit you after this long cubby. i mean like the bond where ya so use to it bein around an a part of everyday wit you and ya'd actually prolly feel off balance if it died or wat have ya? lol

anyone ever have any emotional attachments wit their plants ?  :rofl:
 good work keepin her goin 4 so long tho cub.


i have a concern involvin my frog guys/gals.
below is a pic of it .
  if  i didnt know any better i would definately say that its a pic of a bud thats in reveg, NO?
  cuz my other plants i revegged teh buds i left on them started lookin EXACTLY like this.
  i been wonderin why they been all looin so whimsy and airy. actually airy isnt the word. the buds look almost as tho they was grown undr a flashlight LOL.

but newho, i have herd form few people, that too much N in the ferts and feedin schedule dose etc could send a flowering plant into reveg.

anyone have any ideas, thoughts comments etc on the way the bud shot below looks.
  im worried for my poor frog here now LOL


----------



## IRISH (Aug 21, 2009)

no emotional attachment here zip. we call a male by its name; junk. they get the chop immediately. no if's, and's , or but's. see ya...

had to drop from the competition. my entry turned male at around 9.5 foot.  ... kerr-chhoppp...

it would have soared over the top of my house trailer if i would have let it go. i had to tie it down so no one seen it , like the pretty meter maid thats been snooping around. she comes same time, same day each month, so i watch for her, and just as shes about to the meter, i let my dogs out in the kennel. they go crazy barking, and growling, and she reads the meter , and scrams quick. .

caught her trying to peer through my privacy fence one day. nosy little so, and so. i posted the fence with GUARD DOG signs. that did the job.

another reason why our OD grows will end this season...

4u2> i hear commotion out back, i bust a cap out back door, and no more commotion. . they will skidaddle away quickly. no one likes to pick #6 shot out of thier hiney...

hmmm, just past 4:20 AM. biu?:hubba:   ...

good luck on the biggest, bestest. i know what i'm smoking.  ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

Just a couple pics..My parranoia has passed for now..My buddy from Portland came up..saida few things that made sence..

1.  if  an Adult  had seen them  the cops woulda been by...

2.  if its kids they they will be back  a few time to watch it...


so  with that  I made some booby  traps to see who is moveing about close to the fence...As for Capping the behind..No  then  cops come and ill be in all sorts trouble..But  i am a great shot  with my sling shot:aok:  a wounded leg would not kill  but  leave a Mark:rofl:  plus they wont know where in came from..lol...and besides  I have way  more then enough..Im  willing to share.  Sorry to here of the male  *irish*...good luck on that KULT grow   okay everone have a gresat weekend


----------



## cubby (Aug 21, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i hope to keep my mom as long as i can by keepin her bonzai. does it have that bond wit you after this long cubby. i mean like the bond where ya so use to it bein around an a part of everyday wit you and ya'd actually prolly feel off balance if it died or wat have ya? lol
> 
> anyone ever have any emotional attachments wit their plants ? :rofl:
> good work keepin her goin 4 so long tho cub.
> ...


 


    I don't know if I'd go so far as say I have an attachment to my plants but I certainly enjoy having plants around the house. Aside from my MJ grow I also have hundreds of troplical house plants. I don't know how I got to this point. I bought a couple when I stoped driving truck over the road, then when I'd be at someones house and see one I did'nt have I'd ask for a cutting, then people started giving me sick plants to save, the next thing I know my house had plants in every room. 
   The little boonsai MJ just looks cool. I'm thinking that come fall I'll have to clip it back a little anyway, I might as well take the opportunity to clone it. I'll end up with a bunch of little NLs all over the place.
    Take care and keep it green.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2009)

> I might as well take the opportunity to clone it.  I'll end up with a bunch of little NLs all over the place.
> Take care and keep it green.
> __________________


 i did that wit my bonzai and now i cant stop takin clones. and if i aint got but a few inches room for plants then i grow it small til i get room to put in bigger pot.
  i just cant bare to just throw away any trimmings off her that i feel could someday give me at leats a few good bowls of good bud :hubba: lol

anyone have any thoughts/opinions on the last pic i posted of the bud off my frog?
  i truly feel that wit not knowin teh strain an asumin it sativa an gonna take longer to flower i may have carried on wit too much nutes thus forcin her to reveg form too much N maybe :confused2:  idk but that last pic sure as hek looks to me like a bud thats been reveggin for week or so imo and from wat ive seen wit my lil reveg exp even.

she was started from seed maybe week veg after sprout and i p[ut her in 12/12 pretty much at see then i guess. and that was 9-9.5 weeks ago i believe or 10 maybe idk for sure.
 been actually flowering flowering for only bout 6 weeks i wanna say since signs of flowers/sex
  just started her on the ripening mix according to the GH flora nova keep it simple drain to waste chart.
 and also prior to her repotting other week i was givin her water every other day if not every day and alternated water one and water/nutes the next, then water/molasses, then plain water then nutes then... was the schedule she was on week n half ago. but you all saw the small pot she was in before lol

she's definately a more sative pure or at leats very dominant anyway. so i have no knowledge of how these gnarly sativas grow as far as time wise and how they look as they fill in the buds etc..

 how bout you benny,? i notice you obviously dig ya sativas. does she look fine or a tad off beat form the bud shot above?

im crossin my fingers she not reveggin tho. but if she is i may as well chop her top half and continue her in veg cab and at least get couple clones off her maybe and grow them ones right, as this is another lucky bagseed girl that hasnt shown any sign of hermism yet (knock on wood)  LOL

i kinda like the thought of havin a more pure sativa on tap as far as mom for clones.  
 i prefer the sativa high over the indi high anyday personally. :hubba:
thanks in advance guys.


PS:
and, 4U2, outta all the yards and gardens ive seen on here this year, for some reason your yard just makes me ..      for sum reason im just in love wit it all man.  

one day i'll have a more secluded home wit a bigger yard etc and im gonna build a moat round my property :hubba: lol and stick some 3-6 foot alligator gar in there to ward off any people tryin to jump my river or swimmmin it lol.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 21, 2009)

Howdy! zip, it looks to be revegging to me. The spaces between buds with fresh looking stalks is the key. Just for grins, cut some buds off halfway, some more, some less just to see where the new growth comes from. Just watch the trichs and the stretching and chop when needed. I am pretty sure that if you cut the whole bud off, there won't be any growth at that spot. Sativa benny out! Hey, check my gj. Today is a very good day. Help me name my new indica friend. I just transplanted the clone and she is very ind. dom. I am so excited, I need to do the Happy Dance.:yay: :yay: :yay: :bong1: :bong1: :ccc: :ccc: :tokie: :joint: :joint: I am sharing my Lil Bertha for the next hour. Then it's somebody else's turn.:
edit: I couldn't post because I used 11 images and the limit is 10. Well, I never knew that. I bet 4u has hit the limit. Yup, I do.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2009)

that aches my poor lil heart now benny LOL
im almost dead positive thats exactly wat shes doin for sure too just i had to reach out an get a second knowledgable heads up on it all.
  ive always herd that too much N can cause a girl to go reveggin on ya in middle of flowering but never thought it'd happen that easily tho.
 i mean i never even had any nute burn on her showin signs of any over fert of N so i was assumin that so lon as... that its all cool. but i guess not. again i live , i learn..  LOL




> Just for grins, cut some buds off halfway, some more, some less just to see where the new growth comes from.


 :huh:   well wat my plans were was when she was done an time for harvest i was gonna leave a bit left an reveg her for couple clones. but i think she musta read my mind and got too anxious to wait for reveg time  LOL
  stupid B....  lmao.  jk
  shh i think she herd me.   :angrywife: :rofl:

but why not just chop all that i would chopped off anyway when harvest came> and reveg her in 24 hr lightin in veg cab? or is that wat ya was sayin sorta?  idk man im so stoned right now. lol
i cracked one the jarrs thats been callin my name now for over a week and oh my is she sweet!

idk but her trich's now are sittin at bout still 5-10%amber the rest cloudy so either way she'll throw a buzz imo. only they really not much for buddage on her tho. im prolly just gonna have to make some iso-oil out it or somethin. i think that'd be a nice treat for me :hubba:



> Hey, check my gj. Today is a very good day.


 on my way over now :bolt:  :woohoo:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you need to leave 1/3 of all vegetation for revegging to be successful. I have lost a few by being greedy and chopping almost all the buds off. I take the top 2/3rds now. It makes for a shorter plant and the lowest buds don't hurt as much to leave on. They are usually the least desirable anyway.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2009)

oh, i've revegged before successfully so i am aware of wat do there. i was just lil confused wit the reason as to why ya said to clip the buds in half etc..
  when i revegged my bonzai's the 2 i put outdoors to go 2nd round and are just goin flippin nuts out there. i cant wait so long weather permitting...  
 but i kept one inside as a mom/bonzai and have been takin clones for every plant i got goin on now in flower and veg :hubba:
  but thats wat i did. liek you said. i just left the lower skimpy worthless buds and as many fans as i couls  leave. and just hit wit veg nutes and popped bak into 24hr lighting and root trimmed after 3 qweeks and now got my bonzai
  figure i'll do the same wit the frog. at leats i can keep its legend livin on LOL
  but wit all the seeds and the nothing to her buds but lil single blade leaves LOL i think an oil is best use for her. i suppose i can roll a joint wit the shake when im done cleanin out seeds when dry..  either way shes got trich's all over her an stinks somethn fierce too.
  i said erlier she smell like pine trees and cat pee. well i think it more like strait up cat pee man.  this got to be the stankiest bud i ever smelled in my entire life . honest. lol

bout helpin ya wit a name for ya indi...  i aint good wit pikin names bro. sorry. iwanted to name all mine months ago an just never could pik suitable names. so i jsut call them #1, #2, #3 etc etc  lol  borrin i know.
  i was thinkin maybe more long the lines of namin my girls all after porno actresses :hubba: :rofl:  wat ya think?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah i think im a trim her down tonite and hang her top wig up on a pole LOL to dry. and make oil out her when she dry enuf.
  but definately gonna try an keep her for reveg now. i'll updat wit pix later one when teh deed is done. doubt teres actually any buds to trim but i'll knock off as much teh junk garbage im not usin for oil as i can an take a shot .
  shame she had to go an do this on me. i guess i know now that if i get clones form her if revegges fine to not give so much N for so long and go wit better pot size for sure LOL
  but i never intended for her to be a prize winner of sorts at all.  jss i onlyy thru a seed in somethin for giggles and ended up keepin ehr round so no huge loss i guess.
 either waay she'l be by my side for now for while  til she dies or i kill her i guess 
  im crossin fingers she makes it to reveg fine.


----------



## eyeswideshut420 (Aug 22, 2009)

the leaves look droopy b/c i had just sprayed her down...was gettin too big so i staked her down heres a pic....but shes beautiful....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

:ciao:  EWS420...she is BEAUTIFUL :heart:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 22, 2009)

nice lookin bush there eyes. 


so, last nite i cut the top half of the frog off. and idk if id call it trimming but i cut most the big fans off was all. and just hung the load to dry.
 just one day of hangin it looks like a screen. LOLL the buds so thin and wat have you u can see thru te whole bundle like its a window screen lol

i'll go grab some pix in a minute too.
  but i kept her lowest half intact for the most part and put her in the veg cab.  be hittin her wit veg nutes either tonite or tomorrow when she dry. then in few weks or whenever time alots im a try an bonzai her up.  thank god this one never hermed on me LOL. only thing i find weird is this one never hermed but has bout a million seeds on her. and others taht did herm had only few seeds in them. :confused2:

EDIT: added pix
now shes on to the afterlife in the veg cab hopefully she reveg's successfully. shes a sativa so not sure how much pickier thye are vs indicas as far as reveg goes but from wat i have herd and rad is they more sensitive to root trims.
 anyone ever revg a pure sativa before?
  any tips or fyi's ?
thanks for watchin along for the frog show guys/gals. soon she'll be puttin out tadpoles :hubba:  

i may try smokin some the mess off her but more likely ima add her to the big jar of trim an small buds im savin for some buter or oil or watever, dont know for sure yet wat to do wit all my trim etc.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 23, 2009)

holay cow boyz n girls. i just picked out some seeds of some the mess on her and bein she so whimsy she was bout dry already hangin over the warm breese comin out the back my puter monitor. but i slapped a pinch into the bong to get it burn better imo cuz it still lil green yet.  tasted pretty greeny of course(yuck) but still holy slap in the head. she pack a nice buzz fella's.
  definately gonna make some iso out her. prolly not get much but will more likely smoke better than havin to mess wit this  LOL an smokin it.
  i hope she reveg's fine an i can get at least one or two good clones off her.
 i so love the buzz i get from sativa more than indi. and to be honest i dont like shwag better than nugs but the buzz if the shwag is grown to maturity is always preferred more by myself. 
  i really need to consider goin sativa grow only.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep. I see seed pods all over that stuff!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 23, 2009)

kinda a shady deal there she got knocked up on me.  
 wat can i say. my frogs promiscuous(sp?) :rofl:
  its a shame the seeds prolly from rogue herm pollen from another one the girls that hermed on me.  the seeds look perfect ones out of the pods. they look like the best seeds i ever sen before. i eman the color pattern etc. who knows i may just try one one day an see if it hermies on me .
  im a save em either way.  
who knows, if that doomsday theory comes tru one day an we all forced to go underground, and all on top is wiped out, i'll still have my hermie seeds. LMAO :rofl:  
  hmm i got idea now... lol
  check "the coffee table" forum LOL


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

wat the hek :confused2: where everyone been on here ?  hows the bahemoths all?


heres couple shots of the seeds that all cum off my frog after breakin up the mess. and teh ile next the seeds is wat total smokable material she had on her. LOL  wimpy wimpy wimpy .  still she packed a hell of a buzz tho. :hubba: 
  it works.  but shes in teh veg cab and jsut hit her wit veg nutes tonite and hopin she revegees so i can get a clone or two. and try growin a decent size sativa now tat i got my first hps comin in bout wek now. 
  and hopefully soon i'll fall into some decent genetics for once.
  i jsut do not feel alright witorderin beans nor havin someone orderin them for me especially. but not delivered to my home no way.   this the only reason why i use bagseed guys. just so you know its not a choice i prefer.
 but still ive gotten a load of bud but them other hermies :hairpull:
  ok im done bable now. 
 waitin to see some monstrous beefy buds on them bahemoths soon now !!!:hubba:


----------



## meds4me (Aug 26, 2009)

Well folks here's a quick update on my od girls...
The Indi is "*CRAZY"* , now officially (sp?) at 8'10" and flowering really well now. I got a lil stupid with her as i did some super-cropping on her just as the flowering was starting to show. Hopefully I didn't mess things up to badly.... 
The Sativa ( bagseed) is just starting the flowering process. Super-cropping and LST was done . Now its up to her and Mother Nature ! 

As a side note "whats everyone " using for flowering nutes ?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*hey zip ,,congrats on harvest ,,,even if she got knocked up :giggle:

better than having to buy *


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

yupperz!! :48:  

:48: .....is my new thanks


----------



## 420benny (Aug 26, 2009)

Howdy fellow competitors! That's some pile of beans you got there zip. I like the crooked stalk, too. I am out of it for tallest girl. My Thai might be 8', but it might be thinking about starting flowering soon. My NK Skunk is officially in flower. Maybe 7' tall and 8' wide? I should put a cloth measuring tape on Mango's top bud. It is impressive. My patient stopped by tonight and was checking out the girls. She didn't see mango from the front. The big widow blocks her. I had her walk around the backside and she hollered "Holy $hit". I think she liked it. If we have a biggest bud category, I have a chance with Mango. If not in bud size, maybe in yield. Where's the rest of the plants, everybody?


----------



## dekgib (Aug 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hello friends..here is my update on my purplebud..she has 3 fingers as yall talking about..Never noticed untill it was mentioned earlier..anyway she is now standing 7 feet from the soil (420beny:giggle and 4 feet at widest point.. Hope everyone is doing well..take care and be safe
> 
> 
> 
> whats up with the 3 fingers anyway..


 
i have one with 3 also but i do not know the strain only that its great smoke a real good wake and bake


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2009)

:48: benny


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> If we have a biggest bud category, I have a chance with Mango. If not in bud size, maybe in yield. Where's the rest of the plants, everybody?


 
Always up for some competition, I got a pretty big bud going on my Afgoo (was thinking of chopping it till now ).  She is bigger than my fore arm.  How bout it?  Benny, put your tape measure where your fingers type :aok: .  I will get out there when it warms up a bit.  In answer to a question bout temps awhile back....it was cold here in the morning too that week.  Warmed back up tho, I am getting 49-50 for over night temps now.  It is all down hill as soon as the September page is turned on the calendar.  Shakes head, I am still gonna be amazed if my BB or Flo finish.  The Flo seems to be packing on flower lots faster than the BB.  Thank goodness for the more bushy lil girls, they will for sure finish. 

:48: that means thanks......to all smokey mc posters out there...


----------



## 420benny (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks zip! TC, you are on for a big bud contest. I don't know where my honey hides the tape, though. I might have to get creative. benny doesn't sew
edit: I  went back to the patch to pollinate the Satori and wrapped a dollar bill around one of the Mango buds. It only made it halfway around. A bill is 6" long. When my honey gets home from work, I will borrow her tape and get a real measurement.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 27, 2009)

Yup heres a pic of my trunk on the indi and a pic of the top of the plant. I plan to meaasure her from the roots shown on up !~


----------



## meds4me (Aug 27, 2009)

So far I'm measuring myself against her as i stand 6'4". I feel I'm still in the running for "yeld" for sure off the indi, maybe if i'm lucky the Sativa will kick in hard for yield as well !


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

This one looks the biggest of the ones I took pics of.  I will get a string and wrap it around if I cant find the cloth tape.  I think most of the sewing stuff headed out of the house when the daughter moved.  
I have one I did not take a pic of this morning as it was still shaded.
Is funny, the two I would have thot were biggest were not as big as this one, and the one at the doorway of the garden looks bigger yet.  I think my pot of gold are gonna be putting out some very fat top kolas.  They arent near done yet tho, four...five more weeks at least.

What was the Pi number again? 

Looking good in here folks.  OH YES.   I love this time of year...can almost feel Fall in the mornings.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

they sell all that sewing stuff like measures and tape etc at the dollar store here plus magnifying glasses if anyone needs it cheap and quick.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

I get my thermometers for outside at the dollar store...two a year....good idea on the notions....

BIU


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

the 1.25 has these awesome tomato stakes green and tall perfect for strapping sativas too cheap and easy lol love those stores plus they have containers great for smaller plants


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

tc that bud is awesome.........OMG


----------



## meds4me (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice TC ! mornin's like this are wonderful, crisp air and a fresh bowl callin your name


----------



## 420benny (Aug 27, 2009)

That is a very nice bud TC. What is amazing is, it looks just like my Mango buds. I didn't take any pics tonight, but I measured about 8 Mango buds. Ready? All 8 were at least 8" around, some were 9". All were between 8.5" and 10" long. They aren't done yet. I spend a lot of time standing next to her sharing my CO2. You do that by jaw dropping and drooling at the same time.
Here's a pic from my gj from 8/22-top 2 buds. Higher one is ten inches long
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=128066&d=1250980808


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, benny, I stand and admire the girls.  Sometimes in the evening, I stand out there and am amazed at how tall the BB is, how fast the Flo seems to be packing on flower size and Trichs already......But these Afgoo, shakes head, I cant believe they didnt revedge and give me a huge head ache.  Now, for talking the husband into taking a top off one this weekend.  The bigger outer leaves from the buds are turning golden around the center Kola.

So, what is the number for PI?  3.17?? 3.14?  Why cant I remember that darn number?

Looking beautiful benny,  the mango from last year had those long kolas.  You gonna really like the fruity taste of the mango.  Packs a punch too.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 28, 2009)

3.14x dia.= circumference


----------



## zipflip (Aug 28, 2009)

:watchplant: :48:


----------



## eyeswideshut420 (Aug 28, 2009)

these are the pics after i tied her down...maybe a large bonzai? i like the frog thing too..


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

Eyes...she looks beautiful!

Why You calling Helen a EDiT? (pic #2)  What did she do?


----------



## eyeswideshut420 (Aug 28, 2009)

i was resizing the pics and i saved them all with whatever came to mind first


----------



## meds4me (Sep 4, 2009)

:hubba:  
Just some recent pics of the girls. The indi is filling in nicely now and the one pic shows me peekin thru the foliage. Its hard to show just how big she is with this camera cell phone job ~ 
The sativa is pluggin along nicely and flowering well under way now ~


----------



## Sentenced (Sep 4, 2009)

woohooo


----------



## zipflip (Sep 4, 2009)

well, taht was quick ya all. my frog is finally takin off all over the place with new growth, and has officially imo taken to her reveg well.  
  i put up some updated shots of her in my reveg mommy link in my signature .
  her legend lives on now.  maybe still one day i can grow her out yet to be a real monster for biggest plant of the year.  :hubba:
  was maybe thinkin keepin her down to size indoors til next year and boot ehr outside. or a clone of her. even tho i doubt it'll finish bein sative and this far north, it'd still be a sight to see my very own 8 foot monster even. JMO.
  then i can say ive grown a monster mj plant before lol

  so whos in the lead here now?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2009)

Good on the revedged frog Zip.  I am not sure, I think it is 4u, at nine foot something.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 4, 2009)

Howdy! I need to measure the Thai tomorrow. She is ten feet across. She has wings, lol. And she is well over a foot above the gutter. I am guessing she is almost 9 feet. That's the good news. The bad? Not a single pistil and it is September. Half of me wants to chop her down and give up. The other half sees the challenge of trying to get something off her before Thanksgiving. She should have the whole garden to herself by then anyway.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 4, 2009)

*hello fellow contestants 

everybodys trees are looking fantastic  
just a quick pic of how lucky is looking at the minute 
no confimed height or circumfrence measurments yet ...but they will be a long shortley  


*


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 4, 2009)

Damn nice plants everyone!  Is there a "Biggest Bud" part to this contest?  I think I may have a 2-3 ouncer in the works... :ccc:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2009)

> everybodys trees are looking fantastic


 tree's are bout right too eh..  LOL



> Good on the revedged frog Zip. I am not sure, I think it is 4u, at nine foot something


 thanks TC.  cant wait to roll out wit her clones here soon :hubba:  see wat this future possible mother of mine is made of hehehe



> She is ten feet across. She has wings, lol. And she is well over a foot above the gutter. I am guessing she is almost 9 feet.


 HA LOL  wings...  :rofl:

she may not fly away on you but she sure may make you fly in due time benny.

i got an old pilot helmet, can i come long for the flight LOL



> no confimed height or circumfrence measurments yet ...but they will be a long shortley


 hahaha UK. you know she's beatin all dont you.  you just holdin out when one thinks tehy in the lead an its all said an done you gonna break out the tape and blow all  our minds aint you? :hubba:  lol
  she sure is a beaut tho UK.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*hahah zip ...thankyou ,,,,,but well im very pleased with her ,,,but dam there is some really tall and wide girls on here ,,just glad to be in the running maybe  :giggle:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

hello friends..srry  aint been in..I miss the thanks button..Sometimes thats the only way I remeber to check back..wow   some threads out there  I aint seen in a while..and  even my subscribed threads dont show..so  ill tell ya..maybe yall should PM  me  tell me get me behind over and post..hehe..here is my Purple bud..this was my first contestant..she has finished her stretch  and stands just at  9 feet 8 inches  Tall.:hubba: ..Afetr looking at UK  up there  I say   Im  a loser:cry:  should have used my Crystal..she is 11 feet 4 inches..Just a monster...I love the colas purple bud is growing..should have a great Harvest..i havent put cover over yet  and think i will next weekend..we have a few days here of rain then sun and Mid 70f  again..ill try and keep ya posted..enjoy  your Laborday weekend friends..


Heres MOJO   for the Monsters:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*


			
				ukgirl said:
			
		


			but dam there is some really tall and wide girls on here
		
Click to expand...

:yeahthat:   see thats what im talking about ,,she looks wonderful 4u *


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2009)

> I miss the thanks button


 :48:
  i just leave a smoke trail where i been where i wanna give props. :hubba: lol

i changed the avy 4u.  wasnt it you taht put this up for me that time or was it HIE   i cnat remember LOL :stoned:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 5, 2009)

4u, those girls are looking very, very good. Be careful letting the "visitor" around your girls with anything sharp. She might shorten your plant lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

okay benny..your right..thanks for the heads up..I think she will be fine..once i show her where the  Jars  are at..i dont think she will be interested in the plants:giggle:  


:ciao:  *UKgirl  *






  8 days


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 7, 2009)

Be careful letting the "visitor" around your girls with anything sharp. She might shorten your plant lol
_____________

_____:giggle:

only j/k 4u 

  or am i  lucky may well be back in the running :evil:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 7, 2009)

girl, I am worried for poor 4u. First you won't share how big lucky is and now you may behead one of his girls. I changed my mind. You can't come over, LMAO. 4u, don't play poker with her. I am positive she has a game face, too lol
Just funnin' girl. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that  Lucky  is biggest..and is why shes affraid to share benny..and yes she has a great poker face...makes me bluff  every time..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## eyeswideshut420 (Sep 8, 2009)

here is my lovely saturn sativa....dont know height seeing as how i got her tied down...what do you think? i tried to get a pic of a spider eating a weevil but he jumped off before i had a chance... i hope he comes back:doh:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2009)

that looks so neat man. :aok: diggin the LST  on a much larger scale size plant. :hubba: im only use to lst'in an seein small plants.


----------



## cubby (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice plant Eyeswide,
What is it tied down to? I've tried tieing downtall plants in previous years. My method is to put a length of chicken wire fencing on the ground, put a few rocks (as the season goes on you have to add more rocks so thier heavy enough to keep the plant held down) on top of the fencing leaving many spots for the ties. If the plant out grows the wire I just add another length of wire.
Take care and keep it green.


----------



## eyeswideshut420 (Sep 8, 2009)

fishing stringer....lol i put the spike in the groung and looped it ofer the plant..gently pulled her down a lil at a time


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn sexy plant, bro.  It blends in so well to it's surroundings.  GL to the finish!


----------



## meds4me (Sep 8, 2009)

I think my girls have finished thier stretch and took the fabric tape measure to the Indi bagseed: 9'9" to the tallest tip of bud  i have right now. 'course thats outta 4 limbs that stretched 5' ~ Total width at 5'4"  Yield expectations at 1 plus 

Sativa bagseed topped out at 6' 6" with 8 limbs stretching 4'. 
Width at 7' 9"~   Yield expectations at 12 zippz  


Doing this legally outdoors: * PRICELESS ~* http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43426


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are some big plants from my garden grow. I will do the harvest next week, and will update you with pictures of the biggest.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2009)

*eyeswideshut*...very nice job...you too *RiskyPack*:clap:  cant wait to see these in full bloom..



*meds4me*...sounds as though you have my Purplebud beat:cry:   i know i shoulda entered my crystal.:doh:  she is over 12 feet tall...:lama:  grow on people


----------



## 420benny (Sep 9, 2009)

Howdy! Risky, are you really harvesting the plants in the pic? They sure look like they need a few more weeks to me. A closeup pic will tell more. Yield and high will be better if you wait, imho


----------



## zipflip (Sep 9, 2009)

:yeahthat: most definately.

she looks fantastic tho risky. it'd be a shame to cut a beauty like her short of her prime if ya ask me.


----------



## cubby (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Risky,
   I'd have too agree with the previous posters. The plant looks very nice but a bit "fluffy" . Dose'nt look like it's ready to be chopped quite yet. But definitely a nice looking plant.
Best of luck.


----------



## eyeswideshut420 (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah she look about as far along as mine...sativas can take a little longer to fully mature than an indica....just be patient...you will thank yourself later


----------



## meds4me (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep my sativa outside is def 2-3 weeks easy behind my indica. Indi is lookin to be ready in the next 2-3 weeks her self~


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

Risky...way nice plant, if you can, leave her longer..she looks like she could go a lot longer.  She sure is pretty.

Meds...great job on the steath...blends right in!

My blueberry is filling out nice...long kolas, lean and mean.  Not gonna win any prizes here at eight foot plus tho.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 10, 2009)

TC: Ya never know how things are going to work out outdoors. My indi is reaally fatting up right now, hoping to see some serius trichs soon ~


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

Meds, Come on over to Goldilocks Grow, we got some seriously fat buds too!  Trichs turning purple on the stems, just some nice buds....got a tall plant, but I loose hope for tallest when 4u is boasting a 10 footer.  I do have hope for fattest bud tho.....lol.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 11, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Howdy! Risky, are you really harvesting the plants in the pic? They sure look like they need a few more weeks to me. A closeup pic will tell more. Yield and high will be better if you wait, imho



Don't worry all of you... Those pictures were taken 2 weeks ago, and I'm not harvesting untill next week. I'll give you some pictures of the weed in full bloom.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 11, 2009)

any you ever go thru old pix of plants ya grown in past?
  i was lookn thru my pix last nite an found one i missed before.
  well, if you all remember my frog i had ebetred in her erlier 
heres a pic of her when she was a baby an my cat looks like he tryin to give her a kiss.  idk i just thought the pic was cute LOL
 thank god he didnt eat her there.  i bet that wat he was more thinkin in mind for her in the pic :rofl:
  had to protect the anonymity in the pic too LOL


----------



## eyeswideshut420 (Sep 11, 2009)

these are some pics that i got today..shes got some nice buds on her....started seeing trichs about a week ago got plenty of them!!! i need a better camera but you get the picture he he
                                             :yeahthat:


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm so affraid these days. My dad was talking about cutting down my plants, because a local marijuana field got busted. I was like.. Noo dad, I'm coming home next week to remove them. And then he was asking what the hell do you need all that marijuana for....
It was such a pain... If they are cut down when I come home this thursday I'm going to be really really pissed. He said they had grown really fat and his neighbour had been up there to take a sample. Well I really really hope I will manage to get a picture for you guys.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2009)

Risky...I want a "sample" too......lol.
Good luck to you.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's some benny GREEN MOJO for the girls still hanging around for you


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 12, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> any you ever go thru old pix of plants ya grown in past?


 Yes, I have pictures from the first grow I ever did and many others. I would have to scan them onto the computer to post because they are all prints but yea I have pics from over 20 years ago of my buds.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 12, 2009)

I love old grow pics. I saw some pics of my in-laws growing back in the late 70s. Long hair, beards, the whole thing. Dudes standing next to head high sativas all lined up like soldiers, lol.
edit: Anybody else cut down a 9 foot contest plant today? Check my gj. On the bright side, I am legal and now other plants have a place in the sun. The chances of me seeing any finished buds off the Thai (if she was a girl) were slim and none and slim already left.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I' sampled a bit of the indi over the weekend. Def onna be some couch lock stuff. I had dried it in the oven          and was very happy thus far. Sweating bullets right now since i'm 'bout two weeks out ( trich's are all clear now). Then the "strain" isnt over as the sativa is an easy 2 weeks behind the indi...:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 14, 2009)

Meds, this is when you find out if your " nerves of steel" are made of jello or real metal. lol. I try and stay so busy I can't stress about it, unless I hear choppers. Then, the 'ol fear factor kicks in.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Benny, I had a three time fly by with chopper over the weekend, actually went outside the second time by, had to keep reminding myself I am legal.  But dang....paranoia strikes deep.... two weeks, one week....three weeks or over to four for me.  I think I got some due, the blueberry, bout the mid/endish of Ocotober...will be interesting.

I like the smoke report so far Meds...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

I  chopped  all mine  down  sorry...call  me  jello


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Well I' sampled a bit of the indi over the weekend. Def onna be some couch lock stuff. I had dried it in the oven  and was very happy thus far. Sweating bullets right now since i'm 'bout two weeks out ( trich's are all clear now). Then the "strain" isnt over as the sativa is an easy 2 weeks behind the indi...:hubba:


 


My  purplebud  has  trichs  all over  I  have  some  lower  branches  that  didnt  do  the  winds  we had  the other  night...Maybe  Let  Ukgirl  take  some  samples..and  i  too have  indi/sat  outside.. 

*benny*...Im  with  *tc*...paranoia  from  thiefs  is  here...i  could  care  les  about   those  flyovers..I  bet  when  ya  not  growing  they  out  there..cuzz thats  the  case  here..They  always  been..But  I  get  paranoid  yes yes..   keeps  me  on  me  toes


----------



## zipflip (Sep 14, 2009)

> benny...Im with tc...paranoia from thiefs is here


 are rippers really that comon round tehre 4U?  man i swear if i was growin legally and had a garden like yours man, i'd never be able to leave home wit an easy mind, nor would be able to sleep i bet. lol
 id prolly build a bunk in that shed if it wer me so i can sleep by tem even .
  either tat or two big arse angry dobermans and one heck of a surveillance system :aok:


----------



## meds4me (Sep 15, 2009)

TC: Fear is here for awhile and even though im legal ...stayin busy is the easiest thing to do.....
4U: Yep thieves are my biggest concern. I've had a run in with an old "friend"? and he sends his kid over to see what i got ....bad f scene needless to say ~


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 15, 2009)

So, were are all the bud pics?


----------



## meds4me (Sep 15, 2009)

recent update from this mornin. Pics are crappy as i'm using my cell phone.
Sativa and indica flowers abound ~


----------



## kaotik (Sep 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I chopped all mine down sorry...call me jello


 
 WHAT!?!?!!?!?!?!:hairpull:
and no pics? :hitchair:

  :rant: 

man, you must be a fast trimmer to be done cropping them all already though.  

hope they taste as nice as they looked m8


----------



## meds4me (Sep 15, 2009)

one more


----------



## 420benny (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's my biggest bud so far. Beat that, friends. 10/1/2" stem to tip, 101 grams wet:hubba: Sometimes, a mistake is a good thing. I thought I had 5 hangers with Mango buds swinging in the breeze. There are 6


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

I am gonna try to beat that .....dang .....that is a big big bud there benny.  Nice mistake too...six is better than five!


----------



## meds4me (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice Benny ! hoping my sativa will kick something like that out....she's fatting up nicely now and def spear shaped top cola's.


----------



## cubby (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow...420benny did you find the end of the rainbow? That bud is buetiful:yay:  I think my plants still have another 3 weeks. They are getting fatter and fatter but the buds are still in prime flowering mode. I'm hoping to get a nice harvest:farm:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! Cubby, check the BPOTM thread for my submission. Today's pic just might be the end of the rainbow. I saw red and clicked. I am breaking down all the big buds tonight. I will get a measurement around the bud's waist before I cut it up.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 16, 2009)

wow. thats  sum bud benny.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 19, 2009)

I got one better .....hehehehe ~ pics comin atcha' tommorrow ~ 
4U: gonna tease you some son ~ 
TC: Hopes ya like drooling P 
Benny : whats the dealio....


----------



## 420benny (Sep 19, 2009)

Meds, what do you mean?
edit duh:
You are asking about the weight. man, am I glad you mentioned something. I am breaking down all the Mango buds and I was almost to that hanger. I could have easily cut them up without weighing. There are 2 identical buds. Can't tell which was which, so I weighed both. Dry is the same for both at 24. Sucks they lose that much weight, but I am happy anyway. Meds, you have something special, I know it. I can feel it. My excuse for a near brain fart? I am trying out the Mango while trimming her. Me likeee.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry for the delay but a side medical trip was needed. Back on-line now...
Benny: Heres  a picture for ya< 



The tops were 168gms wet , now down to 95 gm a pc. Est. Total wieght was 263 gms trim material. 200 gms popcorn that has a date with some bags...
Total smokable < still drying , bout 60% now> 14Z's 19 gms. 

Again the yield blew my mind and THANKS to all for the many answers...


----------



## meds4me (Sep 20, 2009)

Where's 4U at these days or need I ask....lol  Glad for the fellow actualy ~ 
Benny: Just for the record all the tops were at 14" to 15 1/4 " slender gal but none the less had some serious wieght hidden :0)


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2009)

Smokalishish *Meds*!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice haul!


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 24, 2009)

This the day I harvested the plants in my parent's garden. And let me tell you.. It is not a ****! Had a lot of fun with that picture. The second picture is the single tallest plant of them all. It was more than 2 meters

Enjoy


----------



## 420benny (Sep 24, 2009)

Funny stuff! You are supposed to hide the pot in the corn patch, not tower over the corn, lmao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello  everyone....meds   nice  Harvest....Benny   Thats  a Fat  Bud..very  nice...heres  my  PurpleBud..she  is  Filling out  nice

untill next  time  take  care  and  be  safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2009)

Here you go Benny, my entry in biggest bud.

Afgoo. 16 inches around top.

:rofl:


----------



## meds4me (Sep 25, 2009)

That loooks alot alike the sativa i have outside right now... 
Nice job ~


----------



## 420benny (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, hold on there TC. I see quite a few stalks in that "flower bundle" I am not that stoned. Nice try, though. How big is the one in the middle?
4u, those are very nice indeed. You putting up your shelter this weekend?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 25, 2009)

dayum tc  how in the world you gonna smoke that baby there :hubba:  LOL  that is intense girl :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello  everyone...Im  with  *benny  *on  this  one  *tc*...that  looks  like  all  of  plant...still  Rocks  tho....The  top  cola  on  Mine  is  at  20  inches  and  getting  fatter...

*Benny*...havent  had  rainy  weather  to  speak  of...Ill  use  for  the  Crystal  for  sure..But  this  purplebud  and  my  frosting  mother  should  be  ready  in  another  week  or  two..so  rain  not  an  issue...the  morning  dew  is..but  i  giv  a  gentle  shake  every  morning..

*meds4me*.....im  still  anxiously  waiting:rofl:


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn TC that is a biggy


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2009)

Okay guys....I concede. That girls top, as I said was 16 inches around the wide part of the top bud.  I bow down to the bigger bud growers.  I dont have a scale........and I know it wont go ten inches long.
Was fun playin' with the big boys tho.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Okay guys....I concede. That girls top, as I said was 16 inches around the wide part of the top bud. I bow down to the bigger bud growers. I dont have a scale........and I know it wont go ten inches long.
> Was fun playin' with the big boys tho.


 


I  no  scale  either  Girl   But  can  say  you  out  did  mine  for  sure..i  may  get  5 inches  round  on  my  biggest  cola...but  long:hubba: ..yes  long..have  ya   smoked  any  of that  yet?..i  have  in  papper  bag  now  the  stuff  UKgirl  and I  chopped...will  be  sampleing  next  weeek  when  hit  jars...Keep  M  GREEN/Purple..:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2009)

yep,* 4u*, I am smoking it and the finger hash from the sissors.  It is right fine, yes it is, a bit of a purple taste, that kinda sweet almost can taste the purple taste (not near as strong tasting as last years dark purple tho).  We took one a week friday.  So  have it in bags now.  Today, I was gonna jar it up, to start the cure.  It is very very nice.  Could have gone longer for couch lock for sure.  We have one plant of it left, and that will be out there untill it shows consistant 30% Amber.  That is, if there is no Hard frost comming.  (had to get the numbers in the cage down and the Afgoo pulled the short straw...lol.)


----------



## meds4me (Sep 28, 2009)

TC: Yeah my sativa is yellowing a fair bit on the bottom now and watering only now. Dont like that snap, crackle , shizzle. Or atleast I feel better thinking its cleaner.
The indi is all jar'd up feeling better knowing I got something in future christmas sake.... 
Now, its off to "Barterfaire" with cannabuttr treats ( 3 kinds of brownies and 2 kinds of cookies for all my friends). Peace and b safe


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2009)

*Meds*, I fed my Afgoo up to the chop, no nitrogen in the food tho for the last few weeks.  Something called Dr. Hornbys Big Bud, by advanced nutrients, I think 0-50-10.
Great to hear you got your Christmas Cheer Jarred and waiting for the holidays.  Sounds like fun at the "barterfaire".  Is that a flea market? Or do people really barter with no cash?


----------



## meds4me (Sep 28, 2009)

Its a free for all on private property. Peeps trade, buy, sell and smoke in the open. Fall type "Harvest" Faire" shall we say. 
Last yr I made $1400 in 3 days selling glass and treats and having a blast to boot ! Its my annual event for growers/ show stoppers and glass peeps . But everyone is welcome. 
Heres a pic from last yr to show you the size of the event which taps out early due to demand. Also the stage for music for 2 days


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

very  nice  meds...when  is  this  and  where?  I  would  love  to  attend


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2009)

I would too.....I just hesitated to ask.  When? Where?  Looks like the California hills in the background.  Mendecino County maybe?


----------



## meds4me (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope Northern part of wash state ! TONASKET WA. Oct 9-11th fri thru sunday.Look up Okanogan family faire all the details are there ~

PS I'll be the one with a "patch work rasta hoody"  hahaha say that three times fast~


----------



## meds4me (Sep 29, 2009)

To anyone that "finds" me a free treat ! youre choice of Butterscotch/resses brownies or Double choc chip cookies :0) 
*Beware these aren't for the kidz~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

oh  I  am  so  there... I  new  Washington...i  know  *Ukgirl  *woukd  Love  those  resses..yumyum..Ill  find  ya..:giggle:  gots  a  GPS  now  and  that  aint  far  at  All..will  ya  be  all  weekend?   Im interested  in  a  new  special  blown  piece..I  think  i  can  clear  y  schedual..lol..take  care  be  safe:bolt::bong:


i  bet  theres  lots  of  those  hats  huh?...like  Hempfest..look  for  me  ill   be  whereing  a  MJ  shirt:hitchair:   i  want  some  brownies..:rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 30, 2009)

Howdy gang! That faire sounds like fun. Well, I finished trimming my mango last night. After weighing it all, I am smiling big time. 9 half gallon jars full of big buds comes to 575, plus 2 jars of popcorn nugs and fine trim. That is my entry for biggest yield. If PPP beats it, then I will be smiling even more. I found a few hermie flowers jammed in the biggest buds wedged inside. At first I thought they were little leaves that were yellow because of no light. But, they look like male flowers once dried. No seeds anywhere. Must have come on very late, maybe when the botrytis started? I had to toss 2 more buds with rot last night. They weren't that big, either. I was surprised to see it. It sure is nice to have one good one down and in jars. I consider the season a success already. Anything else is frosting. Man, have I learned a lot this year. Thanks to all who have helped me. Bring on 2010


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

nice  take  *benny*....cant  wait  to  hear  how  the  PPP  does..i  seen  some  budRot  on  my  container  grows..so  Ill  be  doing  some  trimming  of  My  PurpleBud  high  tops...gonna  take  some  down  this  weekend  and  move down  south  a  bit  ..so  Much  weed  no  place  here to  dry  realy..will  get  some  pics  up  later  ..the  ladie  is  getting  top  heavy  and  has  had  a  few  topple  over..they  Hanging  in  my  closet..with  my  clothes ...ya  think  i  will  smell  good...not  gonna  put   any  money  on  my  crystal  makeing  it...but  well  watch  her  as  well...okay  gotta   grow  now..take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Excellent on the Mango *Benny*!

*4u*, you gonna smell like a California Smoke Shop when you go out in those clothes!

*Meds*, if that faire was closer, we would be there...I like the sounds of those edibles.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks 4u and TC! I agree, those treats sound so yummy. 4u, are you moving? I hear Great Britain is nice. LMAO


----------



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

4U: I'll be on the look out ! I think i'll be camping near the stage this yr. Just look for the "rasta hoody"....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> 4U: I'll be on the look out ! I think i'll be camping near the stage this yr. Just look for the "rasta hoody"....


 


:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Thanks 4u and TC! I agree, those treats sound so yummy. 4u, are you moving? I hear Great Britain is nice. LMAO


 


Well   I  just  may  have  too...I  hate  haveing  all  this  weed  and  My  Girl  is Paying  for  her meds..you  suppose  theres a market  for   West  Coast  weed  in  United  Kingdom?...:rofl:
can  you  run  an  Estate  sale  here  for  me  *benny*?..I  hate  doing  them  and  i  aint  taken  any  crap..:rofl:

*UKgirl*..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..:hubba:


----------



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

For any MP member that finds me at the faire: free treat code is BHC# or I"M a MP'er


----------



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

4U: If youre moving can i move in ? Looking to re-locate actually. Either back to Seattle or down Cali way ( Paradise to grass valley area fits my bill nicely~)


----------



## 420benny (Sep 30, 2009)

:rofl:





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Well   I  just  may  have  too...I  hate  haveing  all  this  weed  and  My  Girl  is Paying  for  her meds..you  suppose  theres a market  for   West  Coast  weed  in  United  Kingdom?...
> can  you  run  an  Estate  sale  here  for  me  *benny*?..I  hate  doing  them  and  i  aint  taken  any  crap..:rofl:
> 
> In a word, NO! I hate doing garage sales even. Last one we tried we had cars wrecking all over the place. I ran to pull down the signs. Living on a highway sucks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

*meds4me*...this  place  even  comes  with  operation  shed:aok:  for  the  grow it  yourselfers:giggle:

*benny*...I  hate  garage  sales  too...I  like  going  to  but  not  haveing


----------



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

4U:  My sativa is getting fatter than an ........okay i'll leave that one alone for now ! You get the idea. Hope to see you at the faire so sativa can say HIGH!


----------



## meds4me (Oct 6, 2009)

Parting shots of outdoor sativa: 

Really I would like to say  Thankyou all ! the things that i have learned just this year has been truly eye opening. This one plant had Heavy Stress training and super cropping done to her and these are just 3 of  9 tops !

I have to double check my scale tommorrow when i'm less medicated, cause there somethin wrong with some of my calc's.... 
I know its still wet, but WTFH ?  ~meds


----------



## zipflip (Oct 6, 2009)

:aok:  NICE!!!! :hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, you run a yard sale, let me know, prolly worth a long drive to get to it.

I know I am out of the running, but looking for strokes....gonna look in every thread I read today....

Showing now is the remaining Afgoo, getting more and more heavy/full every day.......with and without flash.



Strokes for you Meds.........*AWESOME BUDDAGE!*


----------



## zipflip (Oct 6, 2009)

:huh:  wat the heck are strokes TC? :confused2:  LOL
  that affy sure looks purdee :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello  *tcbud*...Im  stokeing  ya  Baby....Real  good:hubba:  


*meds4me*...Im  a hopeing  I  get  there...in  a  bit  a trouble  right  now..looks  like  ya  gonna  have  okay  weather  for it...Ill  keep  in  touch:aok:
  Very  nice  haul...looks  like  a  3 ouncer  dried  easy  huh?  well  done..let  us  know  how  she smokes  for  ya...oh  yeah..Im  stokeing  ya  too...I  heard  its  not  a  bad  thing  to  do..:spit:
*Benny*....i  need  to  update  mine  huh?  


*Sherwood*...how  are  ya...:48:  


Now  this is  where  I  need  to  bow  down  to  Sherwoods  Beasty BBitches  huh? :rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 6, 2009)

meds and TC, those are mighty fine buds. I am not worthy, lol.


----------



## meds4me (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay im not medicated  right now and 9 tops ( wet equaling 1, 087gms) tops only no other bannas or popcorn ~ If this doesnt get me close to 2 elbos ..... 


4U; Come bro...gotta show okay ! 

TC, stroke stroke stroke that ego... :0) 
Sherwood where u at ? 

4U ; Yes we need and update please...


----------



## 420benny (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice wet numbers, but benny's calculator thinks the dry will be 385


----------



## jao33333 (Oct 6, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Parting shots of outdoor sativa:
> 
> Really I would like to say Thankyou all ! the things that i have learned just this year has been truly eye opening. This one plant had Heavy Stress training and super cropping done to her and these are just 3 of 9 tops !
> 
> ...


Beatiful !!!


----------



## meds4me (Oct 6, 2009)

Yo *Benny * show me how you calc net dry wt. ?  I' typically say 40 to 50% water loss right ? I havent watered her for the last 7 days so she uses up all her goodness. Typical drought end of season reasoning.. ? Same idea as cleaving ( I'MO i dont use this tech. ) but same concept to make your plant think "OOPs time s up ". ~


----------



## meds4me (Oct 6, 2009)

And "oh bye the way" that weight is just the tops not any bananas / popcorn weight. just the tops...cause i got another 728gm. in banana's and smaller with some 30 % popcorn or larger. 
Fan leaves and anything up to silver dollar size i throw away. I want only the best butter and material for hash making....lol ~


----------



## 420benny (Oct 6, 2009)

meds, I am going by what happened to my mango buds. The big ones started out at 101, ended up at 25. So, I use the 75% loss formula. Wet weight times 25% = dry weight. That's benny's scientific thinking. If you figure low, then you will smile if it is better. Better than thinking lbs. and getting ozs. I agree, fan leaves are compost material.


----------



## meds4me (Oct 6, 2009)

*Benny :* whats youre thinkin on last days of a plant before the chop. What do you do ? Interested in seeing what others do.. ~


----------



## 420benny (Oct 7, 2009)

If I know I am within a week of chopping, I stop feeding and just water as they need it. Some withhold water, but I don't. That is, unless watering day is harvest day, then I skip it.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2009)

5.96 oz., 4.1 oz, 3.49 oz, 2.82 oz, the weights of the largest buds you see on the table.

I got a scale, but measured in ounces.

This was not a plant I had entered for biggest bud anyway.  I was just bragging. 

Got enough stroking yesterday.....ENOUGH!


----------



## zipflip (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW  to be honest wit ya TC. i have never actualy ever really seen true purple bud in real life. not even on the street anywhere .  i guess it prolly cuz i live in the armpit of the  country :rofl:  
  i would give my right.... well not that, nut i just want sum purple bud  
maybe my HB's will purp up a bit nwo its gettin winter time and my basement is cold as a witches tittie at nite now even. and day its chilly too wit lites off. and the girls seem to be lovin the cooler temps now for me. i noticed the  avg humidity in my home is all under 45% even wit all rain the last week  .
  im thinkin even if my girls i had outside never got robbed that i'd be fightin mad from mold for sure bout now. theyd be just finishin too and its been solid wet rainy for the last 7 days strait and no sun but for few hours one day was all. 
  wats ya wether been like TC?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2009)

Cold at night outside, bout 35f last few nights.  Got down to 33 one night.  It is the reason some of the buds have gone purple, the ones pictured above were purple before the cold.  Is odd, the NorthernLights and GDP have purpled from the cold.  The Pot of Gold have *not*, but when I take a pic with a flash, they look kinda lavender.  The leaves are green green tho.  Weird.  The NL and the GDP will not TASTE purple tho, and I am thankful for that.  My whole house smells purple right now, and I dont really care for the smell.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

hello  and  good  morning *tcbud*....i  dont  care  for  the  smell of  hanging  plants...I  do  like  the  smell  when  I  pop  a  cured  jar  tho..wierd  huh?  on  a  side  not  im  makeing  some  canna  butter  today..oh  i   hope  it  works  out:rofl:  take  care  girl...


----------



## meds4me (Oct 7, 2009)

*Very nice TC *


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you Meds...
4u, you in for some stink if you are making canna butter!  I also like the smell of a jar full of cured buds.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah   I  been  scrubbing  for  an  hour  now...i  spilled  some  on  kitchen  floor..the  friggen  bowl  was  to  big  for  my  fridge...:doh:  and  need  to  get  kids  from  school  soon....been   burnning  candles....and  was  Hopeing  *painterdude *would  pass  gas  my  way:rofl:   gonna  leave  windows  open  untill  i  return.. Ill  throw  some  green  on  page  later..Have  a   great  night..Lets  BIU :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2009)

4u, my daughter says using a crock pot and letting it go all day cuts down on the stink.....but I dont know for sure.


----------



## meds4me (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll second that ^^^^ been making butter non stop for 6 days....... or maybe i'm just gettin use to it !~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

server sux...if this gets threw it has been 10 min for me to try fetting these too you guys...couldnt even Log in Last Night..looks like we are in for slow server again...glad this ones done..heres some pics..I took most last weekend and I dont own a scale that big to weigh..this sure was fun and Had a great time growing with you all...Im stepping down in the contest due to unknown wieghts..she should be all down by next weekend..the rains are comeing next week..so will have most of Purplebud and Frosting hanging or cooking..I aint seen Sherwood in a while...but My vote will have to go to *Benny420 *all contestants did great..just my opinion..last 3 pics are My crystal..shes just under 12 feet..gonna spred her branches out today to allow more light to center...gonna do that with My Girls Lucky too ....Have a great Day everyone:ciao:



Thanks for the tips on the butter..ill have a thread up soon..if server allows:rofl: i have a question to ask in there...Look for 4u2smokes Butter:aok:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice pics 4u! Thanks for your vote, but this contest can't be over. There are still plants growing in several entrants' gardens. Let's hold off and where is Sherwood? Hopefully trimming something great. GREEN MOJO to all contestants and AMBER MOJO for our trichs finishing soon.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> My vote will have to go to *Benny420 *all contestants did great..just my opinion..


 
looking at the pictures, i think everybody won


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2009)

4u2....did you catch the hardball at a Mariner's game?  What a great picture....you need a friggin chainsaw to bring her down....what's in your soil, dead whales?  I am sending a gas cloud of anchovies and avacados up to Seattle....hold our nose my friend...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey  *painterdude*...No..Thats  one  of  4u2jrs practice  ball...we  have  a  5  gallon  bucket  full..when  hes  in  season..He  wears  My  shoulder  out...May  need  to  look  into  an  auto  pitch  machine  for  next..No  whale  in  Garden  but  lots  of  Good  organic  mixxes..I  do  every  year  for  last  5  here..gonna  go  get  the  Kelp  here  soon..its  washingup  on  shore..I  coat  my  garden  with  and  then  till  in...I  add  clover  for  winter  cover crop  and  throw  Lots  of  other  CRAP in  and  till  in...not  gonna  do  MJ  next   Im  gonna  get  My  Pumkin  on:lama:  all  ready  entered  in  Local  Fair:hubba:  


*kaotic*....your  right my  friend..anyone  that  gets  to  the  finish  has won:yay:

*benny*....your  welcome...That  Bud  shot  you  dissplayed  was  way  cool..Hows  the  weather?  seeing  any  Rot/mold  yet..I  am...and  we  aint  had  rain..just  very  low  temps  at  night  and  maybe  60  in  day  last  couple..looking  for  some  of that  benny  mojo  for  Lucky...the  next  2  weeks  will  be  the  test  I  think..

*tcbud*...How  are  you?  but  More  inportant  is  do  ya  have  anything  still  standing:giggle:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep 4u, got lots standing.  All Blueberry is still standing, most of Flo are still up.  POG is due to come down tomorrow.  The blueberry is going to be there till I see ONE amber trichlone, that hasnt happened yet.  Took some awesome pics of the brothers grow yesterday.....He has Monster plants like you.  Serious sibling rivalry going on there....
Cheers! as DD used to say.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 10, 2009)

Howdy! I have had the f'n flu for 3 days. Couldn't be worse timing. Busy at work for a change and my honey is away till Tuesday. The pm won't go away in the little garden after 2 doses of milk water. Mean green has it the worst and is closest to being done. I chopped most of her this morning. Felt like it took me all day, but only 3 hours. My clothesline is full! Yield should be interesting.My trimmers had to be cleaned twice. That is my stickiest plant so far. All cloudy with light amber on the small leaves. I left a third of lower branches with lots of leaves and buds. She is still as tall as me, just nekkid, lol. For grins, I sprayed all 3 with baking soda and water to see if that hits the pm any. It has got on my NL Skunk. She isn't ready. My Satori is so beautiful. I will try and get a pic of one of her tops. She looks like a maple tree with all her colors. I need my ladder, too. She is a late bloomer and is now 7' high and wide since I spread her wings.
edit:the weather has been good. mid 30s first thing, foggy, then sunny and 60. That all changes very soon to the r word. That's why I harvested. 3 days of 100% humidity will not help my mold issues.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 10, 2009)

*ohh sorry to hear youve been ill benny ,,and about the garden problems ,,but  :yay: on harvest  ...*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Benny, you may just want to take them and be done......If mine were not covered they would be comming down today.  Brother is taking his down tomorrow too.  I got some comming down tomorrow......so sorry to hear you are sick.............and .........the wife is away.  Bad combo.  Take it easy if you can.  Lots of fluids and plenty of brownies.  I was looking into last years journal, and seems I had only one left this time last year...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

well   I  hope  ya  feel  better  *benny*...i  too  am  noticeing  Mold  on  my  PB..and  frosting...the  crystals  so  far  are  doing  well...think  Ill  be  takeing  the  rest of  PB  soon..we  didnt  have rain  in  forcast  ubtill  tuesday  wed...but  like  you  the  high  humidity  and  cold  nights..i  think  its  time  on  some of  mine.  get  well  soon  buddy...


*tcbud*....you  still  have  lots  of  work  ahead  of  you...Any  chance  Brother  will  let ya  take  some  pics  of  his  Monster?  Have  a  great   weekend  My  friend


*ukgirl*...:cioa:  :heart:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! I do feel better. This mj stuff really works.:yay:  I am cured! Well, not quite, but better. The girls I sprayed look better. I may hit them again


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah   Hit  them  again  *Benny*:hitchair:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2009)

4u, here is the Bro's plant, or two plants I think, and a couple buds.  It is some kind of OG cross with something. They are taller than me, prolly six feet at least, and big around.  It is dank and I really like the smoke.  The plants all come down today, the husband is heading over to help him out right now.  He hangs then trims, kinda different than what I do.  He is bragging on ten pounds projected.     .


----------



## 420benny (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice buds! I hope he hits 10. I bet his place smells heavenly now.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 11, 2009)

*ok i know its been a while  but heres lucky 9ft 7 ,,but not showing any visible sign of trichs yet 









and :yay: to everyone what beautiful trees and buds you have  *


----------



## painterdude (Oct 12, 2009)

UKgirl.....love the new avitar....does 4u2 think you are getting all the boys excited?  Is MOM jealous?

TC....your brother is competitive!


----------



## kaotik (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah, nice av'y  UKG.. now maybe people wont confuse us  
i got a comment the other day that i was HOT.. :huh: i think it was meant for you.. i've  been called a lot of things, but HOT was never one of them :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 12, 2009)

*glad you like the avitar pdude ,,but getting the boys excited  wasnt my intention lol 
 kaotic and mine  were very simalar thats why i changed it ,,:giggle: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> UKgirl.....love the new avitar....does 4u2 think you are getting all the boys excited? Is MOM jealous?
> 
> TC....your brother is competitive!


 



Haha   *painterdude*...I  know she  gets  all  the  boyZ  excited....and  sounds  like some  get  so  excited  they  mistake  *kaotic*  with  her:giggle:  she  must  be  real  popular  around  here...with  them  huh? ...take care  be  safe...Think  Ill  have  Red  Hot  Chilli  for  Lunch.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 12, 2009)

> Nice buds! I hope he hits 10



Benny, husband says he thinks twelve now, after he helped hang them.  I dont think the brother is the competitive one....lol.  He is more the smug one.


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 13, 2009)

i dream about this thread at night.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 13, 2009)

Laying on a bed of soft, sweet smelling purple buds, with beautiful maidens all around loading the bong and passing it around for all to partake. Wake up! lol
Can't leave out the female growers. In their chamber we have the Chippendales entertaining them between bong hits. LMAO


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

:rofl:   good morning  *benny *..*tcbud  *and good  evening  to  you  *UKgirl*...:heart:  


*benny*..Made  that  Kief ya  sugested  outta  some  those  small  Buds..about to  load  in  my  Bong  now:aok:


*tcbud*...Brother has  some  good  looking  plants...now  is  Hubby  exzagerating:giggle:  I  know  sometiomes  when i  trimming  and  chopping  for  hours..makes  the  budds  look  heavier...:lama:  or  maybe  its  the  :bong1:  rips  between  ..:spit:  well  mother  frosting  is  finished  and  out  a  ground..ill  finish  that  thread  today  as  well...only  have  10 plants  left..


*UKgirl*...Sending  you  some  Trich  mojo  for Lucky


Happy  Harvesting  everyone


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 13, 2009)

Hay Uk I was just noticing that u have plastic over the top of ur plants and wonder is that enough light.?
Is it to help Hide from over head Spy's.

U gave me a Idea for next yr if u give good Remarks..
I need some free light and a Good cover.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2009)

4u, he will get his ten.  Prolly more.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 13, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Hay Uk I was just noticing that u have plastic over the top of ur plants and wonder is that enough light.?
> Is it to help Hide from over head Spy's.
> 
> U gave me a Idea for next yr if u give good Remarks..
> I need some free light and a Good cover.


 
*hello flyinghigh ,,,how are you ?
the plastic is for the rain :spit:  ,,,i will report if it was a good idea or not if and when we get to harvest  

4u :heart: thanks it wasnt a bad evening  took the little one to the circus ,,she enjoyed  

benny ,,forget the chippendales for uk girl ,:giggle:,she has 4u  ,,was never a fan of them ,,far to much posing going on *


----------



## 420benny (Oct 13, 2009)

I tried to help


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I tried to help


 


:rofl:   sure


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Hay Uk I was just noticing that u have plastic over the top of ur plants and wonder is that enough light.?
> Is it to help Hide from over head Spy's.
> 
> U gave me a Idea for next yr if u give good Remarks..
> I need some free light and a Good cover.


 


hello  my  friend...IMO..the  plastic  has  no  ill  effect  on  light....you  Know  the  sun  is  still  far  more  superior ..even  on  a  cloudy  day...which..IMO..this  has  done...But  will  be  interesting  to  see  ..:48:....


----------



## painterdude (Oct 13, 2009)

so who's got the biggest plant?

it's raining, hope all your big plants stay dry.....pee-dude

it's a homemade spagetti sauce mixed with some day old angel hair pasta and this morning's breakfast (eggs OE, hashbrowns and a medium cooked hamburger pattie....cloud....heading right at ya but you might not even notice it, which isn't fair because YOU HAVE BEEN KNOCKING ME DOWN AND MY KNEES ARE BRUISED....


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 14, 2009)

i think there needs to be rulers next to the plants to make an accurate decision. and was the term "biggest" referring to overall size, or yield?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*smot poker ,,there are a few ways 

tallest plant .....biggest circumfrence ..biggest buds ,,,but i think we are all just showing off our trees seeing as tho ,,theres no prizes to be had :giggle:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 14, 2009)

*UK*, I call braggin' rights a prize.

How bout biggest gets to put in their Signiture

*"Biggest Outdoor Plant Winner 2009"*?

Has anyone seen Sherwood lately?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*hey tc great idea .....

and no ,,sherwood seems to be MIA  

maybe his grow got so big ,,he got lost trimming *


----------



## 420benny (Oct 14, 2009)

No prizes? I am going to cry. No, I am going to go check my girls for mold. TTFN.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

:cry::bolt::bong:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hello flyinghigh ,,,how are you ?
> the plastic is for the rain :spit:  ,,,i will report if it was a good idea or not if and when we get to harvest  *





UK even know u cover from the rain and all but just wondering if u had gotten on top of ur house and to see if U can see through it and tell what one is growing.
Those green house would be the way to Grow but those are way out of my range $  and I like to do things CHEAP but with all the Respect of Safety..


----------



## 420benny (Oct 17, 2009)

Howdy gang! Guess what? I have a new contender for biggest yield. Martian Mean Green, 1 plant after 9 straight hours of trimming today, plus several evenings prior, weighs 789 dry. If it dries out any more, I will change it. Hung for a week, then in jars. I thought Mango was going to be my biggie. What a nice surprise. WOOHOO!:yay: 
paging Sherwood. Here's my best GREEN MOJO for you. Check in sometime, okay?
Edit: I found more MG on hangers, trimmed it and added it to the total. All done now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2009)

way  to  grow  *Benny*:yay:


you  still  have  my  vote  ..:clap:

My  crystals  are  comeing  down  today  and  not  for  Harvest...the  cover  blew  down  and  they  been  getting  rained  on and  wind  whipped  bad...gonna  call  it quits  here  people..best  of  luck  to  the  reat...


*Sherwood*......Where  are  you?   you  been  gone  a  long  time...this  is  not good....Hope  is  all  okay  your  end..


*tcbud*...anything  up  still?



*UKgirl*...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 18, 2009)

Way to go* Benny*! Awesome new number, and even more awesome the size of the number!  Your poor back and fingers.......trimming gets to my back most myself.

*4u*, yeps I got all the blueberry *comes down a week from tomorrow, ready or now*, three NorthernLights *comes down tomorrow*, and two Flo, also a week monday coming down, tho I may take one this week.  And, one Grandaddy Purple I have moved inside.  That one is going amber fast, think this week she will be comming down.  I am amazed at how much size the Blueberry and Flo have put on their buds in the last week.  Sorry to hear bout your Crystals......But being done out there has got to be a reason for a :bong: or :bong: :bong: or :bong: :bong: :bong: or......more. Join in Benny, you deserve some too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:



Thanks  *tcbud  *   weather  still  holding  in  for  you?  its  pounding  Rain  again:cry:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 18, 2009)

I am going to roll one right now, then go play in my veggie garden. Transplanting some lettuce for the kids and planting some garlic. Sun is out and it is 60, yippee! Then back to reality and several more hours trimming. My shoulders are burning, but it's good pain, lol.
4u, does Crystal have any trichs yet?
TC, sounds like you will be busy trimming too.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 25, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok i know its been a while  but heres lucky 9ft 7 ,,but not showing any visible sign of trichs yet *
> 
> *View attachment 134502
> View attachment 134503
> ...


 
What is that you are growing your plants under?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> I hope you don't have gorillaz out ther UKG.
> Looks like it would be fun to try and swing from branch to branch.
> 
> That shet is Huge!
> ...


 
*ok for those of you who didnt realise or didnt know ...lucky is in seattle with my 4u2:heart: not the UK (although weather is allmost identicle ,,) its all in the lucky thread  thats in the sinature down below 

but unfortunaltley ,as tall and as fat she got ,,she was only worth compost :spit: satavias are not to good for the seattle/uk weather ,,and she is now composting nicely*


----------



## 420benny (Oct 26, 2009)

You guys tricked me! I wondered why 4u was doing a "Lucky" report. It's not nice to mess with stoner's heads, lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> You guys tricked me! I wondered why 4u was doing a "Lucky" report. It's not nice to mess with stoner's heads, lol.


 



:rofl:

:48:


Im  worried  about  *Sherrwood*...anyone  Know  whats  going  on?.   I wanna  know  what  Benny won:giggle:  

stoner


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> You guys tricked me! I wondered why 4u was doing a "Lucky" report. It's not nice to mess with stoner's heads, lol.


 

*Sorry benny but the clues were there  :giggle: :stoned:*


----------



## 420benny (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't know it was a whodunit. I thought you had your own plant in the UK. Now I am really mad. LMAO
Yeah, what did I win, besides babysitting a room packed full of stinky mason jars?:yay: 
I have a bad feeling about Sherwood. He posted a couple pics clearly showing his plants with a house in view. Not sure if that was his house or not. Trying to stay positive. More GREEN MOJO for you Sherwood, wherever you are.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Yeah, what did I win, besides babysitting a room packed full of stinky mason jars?:yay:
> I have a bad feeling about Sherwood. He posted a couple pics clearly showing his plants with a house in view. Not sure if that was his house or not. Trying to stay positive. More GREEN MOJO for you Sherwood, wherever you are.


 
*ohh ill take  room full of stinky mason jars anyday  nice job benny *

*And sherwood hope all is well *


----------



## painterdude (Oct 27, 2009)

.....is Sherwood our first MIA?  Or are there more?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

is this for indoor or out or both ??


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 27, 2009)

*it was outdoors puff monkey *


----------



## 420benny (Oct 27, 2009)

UKG, now that I look at the pics again, of course it is at 4u's house. The trees, hoops and other stuff are the same as in his pics. I am still going to get even with you. Just wait, lol. My mistake was in trusting you. LMAO Payback is a *%&$#


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 28, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> UKG, now that I look at the pics again, of course it is at 4u's house. The trees, hoops and other stuff are the same as in his pics. I am still going to get even with you. Just wait, lol. My mistake was in trustung you. LMAO Payback is a *%&$#


 
:rofl: i know lets blame 4u /(sorry babe:heart: but gotta blame someone )


----------



## 420benny (Oct 28, 2009)

When in doubt, always blame 4u. He is likely guilty anyway, so why not? LMAO You are learning, girl.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2009)

Looked like the background in England was very simular to the Pacific Northewest didnt it Benny....lol.  When Im in doubt, can I blame 4u also? ...or should I blame my bonga?


----------



## 420benny (Oct 29, 2009)

TC, we should default to blaming 4u for everything from now on. It wasn't me, honest, I think 4u did it. See how easy it is? lol It did look like the NW. HIE's place does too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

:rofl:


:48:



:ciao:    I  did  it...:giggle:   




and  I  do  it  again



:bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 18, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> TC, we should default to blaming 4u for everything from now on. It wasn't me, honest, I think 4u did it. See how easy it is? lol It did look like the NW. HIE's place does too.


 
The question is ....

Are we the same person?

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

:huh:  thats ironic cuz maybe thats why when referring to either you or 4u in posts ever i sometimes have to go back and edit my post for the fact i called you(HIE)-4u  and  4u, you. :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

:rofl:


Hippy  is way  older


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

idk why but for some reason i do confuse the two of you with each other alot  lol.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> thats ironic cuz maybe thats why when referring to either you or 4u in posts ever i sometimes have to go back and edit my post for the fact i called you(HIE)-4u and 4u, you.


__________________





			
				zipflip said:
			
		

> idk why but for some reason i do confuse the two of you with each other alot lol.


 
*I dont  :rofl:*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 18, 2009)

Now I am just confused....

how bout we blame 4u?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Now I am just confused....
> 
> how bout we blame 4u?


 


:huh: :huh: :huh:


----------

